# Whats Cookin?



## oldognewtrick

Just got back from Costco, picked up a pack of 36 wings and going to show them some fryer love later today after they get a chance to sit in some flour and spices for a while. Then it's hit them with a mixture of equal parts Texas Petes and butter. It's my Music City version of Buffalo Wings.


----------



## Chris

That sounds good. I have been getting hooked on smoked legs.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Picked up a 10 lb bone in pork shoulder today and getting ready to rub it down, let it sit wrapped in the fridge till about midnite. Then throw it on the smoker so we can have some pulled pork sandiches tomorow. Only suppose to get down to 26* tonite with little to no breeze so smokin time it is. I don't know why I enjoy getting up in the middle of the nite and doing stuff like this, but I do. Pics later.


----------



## Chris

Sounds good. I was thinking of doing a brisket tomorrow


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, 2:45 am and I'm only a half hour behind schedule, thats really 30 minutes early for me... Shoulders on and basking away in the sweet apple wood smoke. 24* out and little breeze, not to bad. Took the dog for a walk, to early for coffee, to late for a beer... In a couple hours I'll start spritzing with a mixture of Capt Morgans rum and some apple juice.


----------



## Chris

So how is it? I have some ribs and drumsticks on the smoker myself.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turned out awesome, one of the better ones I've done so far. Ribs are on the menu for Super Bowl Sunday here.


----------



## Chris

I had to pull mine early so they weren't all fall of the bone but still good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

3 racks of baby backs and a couple packs of chicken legs smokin away, getting ready for Super Bowl dinner. She's making cheesy taters and corn slaw and something else, I forget. Don't really care who wins the football game, I just like eating. Kids and grand baby's coming over... Guess it's Miller Time...


----------



## havasu

You are right. It's all about the food today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think Denver's thinking the same thing, cause they sure ain't thinking football...


----------



## havasu

Pitiful game. I'd be pissed if I didn't win $125 on the football pool!


----------



## Chris

Game sucked but I need the recipe for corn slaw.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Recipe sent, you going to KOH this year?


----------



## Chris

No KOH for me, I get to stupid with my jeep and break things. Going to TDS but don't know if I will take my jeep. Might just be the camp drunk.

Got the recipe thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken Wing Sunday, Hooters style, at the dog house coming up, with some homemade bloomin onions...and maybe a brew or two.


----------



## Chris

I need to brew some beer....


----------



## oldognewtrick

I haven't brewed any in a couple years now. I was doing bib and wanted to go all grain, just never rounded up a couple bid stainless brew pots. Need to do that I guess cause home brewing is a blast.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Ok, lets get a few things straight..............

Game was awesome; Russel cannot be rattled, and Manning cannot manage unless he's safe in the pocket. Manning looks like he's 55yo, and acts like a boy who's puppy just died.

based on how New England tore up the Ponies offense, none of this should come as a surprise.

Anyway, recently rubbed down some baby backs, two hours in the smoker, and then six hours in the dutch oven with beans. Perfect; Meat sticks to the bone until the fork hits it.

I'll start brewing again when i finally get the hood installed over the stove.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Getting ready to put some chuck roasts on the lil smoker.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smoking away. Man I love the smell of BBQ smoke... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, my 25th anniversary is the 23 of this month and swmbo said why don't we invite the kids and some friends for a lo'country boil. Never done one before, but it won't stop me from trying. Whats the worst that can happen...Domino's?


----------



## Chris

Hot dogs for a back up, can I come?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sure, I've got some great tequila that needs drinking.


----------



## Chris

You still have that bottle?

I need to travel more. I want to see more of this country.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> You still have that bottle?
> 
> I need to travel more. I want to see more of this country.



Special occasion and special friends. Tried giving some to my best friends wife and he threatened to leave her here.  I have enough drama in my life.


----------



## havasu

What ever happened to your freeloader roommate?


----------



## Chris

You talking about my freeloader?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> What ever happened to your freeloader roommate?



We're still married, why, you want her?


----------



## havasu

No, the freeloader who drank all of Chris' hooch.


----------



## Chris

He's long gone, thank god.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, I got me a 10# pork butt all rubbed down, injected with some cider vinegar, Capt Morgans Rum, with some pork rub tossed in, waiting for it's trip to the smoker. 3AM I'll start it all up and get that wood smoke rolling....Got about 16 friends and family coming over to help us celebrate our 25Th anniversary. Gosh if only Marty McFly would stop by with his Delorean...


----------



## Chris

Happy anniversary!


----------



## havasu

Have a great anniversary, Dawg and Mrs. Dawg!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thanks guys, can't believe she's put up with me this long. 

Got my butt in the smoker, getting some love. Now for a little nap before it's coffee time.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wanna see my butt? Well it's not like it's the first time I've shown it. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

That looks delicious!

Since our oven is broken, we do all of our cooking in the microwave. You'd be surprised at how much you can do with a good microwave. With the right containers you can steam some chicken, make soup, steam rice, cook liver marinated in red wine, and even heat up a spiral ham. Mostly its potatoes, chicken, and soup though. We've got a family soup recipe with chicken, paprika, sour cream, onions, and drop noodles. We have to replace the onions with onion powder since non-dried onions make me very ill and we replace the drop noodles with instant ramen noodles. I do miss the drop noodles, but we haven't found how to make them in the microwave yet.

Now I'm hungry. LOL. I'm going to have to grab some groceries today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

6 hours and I dumped a chimney starter of coals in. Man I love this cheap lil smoker.


----------



## havasu

I will say something I have never said before...



Dawg, that's a nice butt!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Put in in foil and it has a couple hours to go. Then wrap it in a blanket and stick it in a cooler. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

I hope you enjoyed eating it. So, did you ask the Mrs if she liked your butt? 
And did the blanket make your butt look fat?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Let me just say this, my butt brought a smile to her and all our guests faces.


----------



## zannej

So, anyone ever grilled fish on aluminum foil with garlic and butter? When we lived in Guam we'd take a boat out to go deep sea fishing and we'd catch Mahi Mahi and Wahoo. The captain would fillet the fish right on the dock and we'd take it home to the barbecue. I'm not big on eating fish, but I loved fresh fish cooked that way.


----------



## havasu

We would cook stream fed trout this way, but would add a slice of bacon inside the body cavity for additional flavor. Very tasty!


----------



## zannej

Ooh. Bacon inside sounds like a fabulous idea!

It reminds me that we need to have another "awesome burger night" with my friend. We used to go over and cook up some burgers and bacon. My brother made a jalepeno sauce with honey and pineapple. I can't eat it since I'm allergic, but our friends loved it.

I've heard that pecan wood is good for barbecuing things. Anyone ever tried it?

I've got plenty of pecan wood so I may try it sometime. I used to have a wood burning stove but the tenants stole it. We were going to have it in the workshop to keep it nice and warm during winter and also to cook up sweet potatoes and gumbo.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I use pecan a lot for smoking pork. It has a nice mellow, not over powering flavor that you can get from hickory. I also use apple, cherry, pear, just about any fruit wood or nut bearing wood is good.


----------



## zannej

Cool! I have a few pecan trees and a hickory tree. Also have a fig tree, sand pear tree, and an apple tree. There's a large branch down from the pecan tree that I should cut up sometime.


----------



## havasu

Apple tree wood is excellent for smoking!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Apple tree wood is excellent for smoking!



Just get some really big zig zags and don't plan on driving afterwards...


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Just get some really big zig zags and don't plan on driving afterwards...



That sounds great after the day I have had.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> That sounds great after the day I have had.



Are you still in Florida? Do you see many old people there who look like me?


----------



## Chris

They all look like you.


----------



## havasu

It must be a beautiful place. 

View attachment old fart.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headed to a friends tomorrow to fabricate a side box smoker. I'm thinking about making rails on the bottom where I can mount wheels or if I want to easily transport it, take the wheels off and slide it on a little old trailer I have. We'll see. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

I just read an article on the iflscience page that says meat cooks better when you cook it while frozen instead of thawing it out first.

I guess we must have been doing it wrong because it usually works out better when thawed first.


----------



## Rusty

If you cook it frozen, the outside burns before the inside gets hot.


----------



## zannej

The trick apparently involves pan searing it a bit first and then putting it in the oven. Here's the article:
http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/frozen-steaks-cook-better-thawed-steaks

I'll have to look through the details and try that.


----------



## Chris

I was always taught to get my steak to room temperature before cooking for a perfect cook.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I was always taught to get my steak to room temperature before cooking for a perfect cook.



Same here. The G/F thinks we will die from some incurable disease if we leave the meat on the counter for awhile so it doesn't happen much.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I was always taught to get my steak to room temperature before cooking for a perfect cook.




Ahhh, yep!

Pull from fridge, salt and season, let come to room temp while the grill heats.

Just read a deal about searing at _the end_ of the cook cycle, rather than the beginning, and this has absolutely transformed my pork loin ribs. In fact, I skip the sear on the ribs. Supposed to be the way to go with steak.



> Want to know how to grill a steak? Here?s my advice: DO NOT DO IT THE WAY THEY DO IT AT STEAKHOUSES. It seems counter-intuitive. Surely a restaurant with years of experience cooking hundreds of steaks a day knows a thing or two about how it?s done, right? Well yes. They know how to cook a steak in a steakhouse setting where their goal is consistency, quality, and more importantly?speed.




http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/07/no_author/how-to-grill-a-steak/


----------



## havasu

Interesting read...


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Interesting read...



You can read?


----------



## havasu

OK, I looked at the pictures.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Was an interesting read, guess I'll have to try a reverse sear the next time we can afford steaks...


----------



## Riff_Raff

Got it down, finally...........

Ingredients:

White rum (or golden, if you go the ginger option)
Mint leaves
Key limes (these are the size of jumbo grapes)
Sugar (I like the organic cane)
Soda water
Ice
Fresh ginger root (optional)

Tools:

Mason jar (24oz or aprox)
Mudler
16oz serving glass


To prepare:

Toss a handful of ice cubes into the Mason jar with 6 to 8 large mint leaves, 2 key limes cut on the 'equator',  and 1 tsp sugar. If doing the ginger option, peel a small amount of root, slice thinly across the root two pieces of ginger and toss into the Mason jar. Muddle the ingredients until the mint and the limes are well mashed, probably about twenty strokes. Add one or two onces of rum, swirl together and dump into 16oz glass. Top glass to the rim with ice and then fill the remainder of the glass with soda water. Enjoy!


----------



## Chris

That sounds good. 

I brought home about 100 pounds of tuna from my trip to Mexico yesterday.


----------



## Chris

So I have been cooking tuna a bunch of different ways since I keep going tuna fishing and the best I found is.

Cut steak to one inch thick cut, cover in oil (I have been using corn oil) sprinkle with sea salt, pepper, ginger and garlic and set in fridge for about an hour. Get your grill nice and hot and toss it on, three minutes each side and it comes out medium rare. Tastes nothing like fish.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mojito and tuna...you guys have me hungry, guess I'll have to settle for a slice of bologna and a Miller High Life...


----------



## Chris

Close enough I guess.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Mojito and tuna...you guys have me hungry, guess I'll have to settle for a slice of bologna and a Miller High Life...



Man, you're making me feel guilty.


Go buy yourself some real good bologna, you know, the Kroger stuff. Maybe pour your can of beer into a plastic cup too. Live a little, ok?


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> So I have been cooking tuna a bunch of different ways since I keep going tuna fishing and the best I found is.
> 
> Cut steak to one inch thick cut, cover in oil (I have been using corn oil) sprinkle with sea salt, pepper, ginger and garlic and set in fridge for about an hour. Get your grill nice and hot and toss it on, three minutes each side and it comes out medium rare. Tastes nothing like fish.




Sounds yummy. Seared on the outside and rare in the middle. I like to use corn oil in my cornbread, due to it's strong corn flavor.


I'm tempted to try your recipe with a light olive oil and a little cilantro too. Got two frozen tuna steaks on hand right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Go buy yourself some real good bologna, you know, the Kroger stuff. Maybe pour your can of beer into a plastic cup too. Live a little, ok?



Thanks for the tip. The neighborhood Piggly Wiggly doesn't carry that fancy bologna and them high priced dixiecups.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Piggly Wiggly, we used to have a couple a few miles south.


----------



## zannej

Oh man, that brings back memories of people giving directions by saying "You go down to where the Piggly Wiggly used to be..." as if strangers in the town would know where that was. LOL.

The Piggly Wiggly is now a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Oh man, that brings back memories of people giving directions by saying "You go down to where the Piggly Wiggly used to be..." as if strangers in the town would know where that was. LOL.
> 
> The Piggly Wiggly is now a Chinese restaurant.




Too funny!

I was trying to find a bakery in the town I went to college in, 24 years later. After asking several folks on the street, and getting dumb looks, I saw a _real old guy_ walking with a cane, and thought, 'Here's the guy I need to ask!'

He said, "When is the last time you went there?"
'Ah, when I was going to the college in 88'

He chuckled and said it had closed in 89.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Butt smokin time at the Dog's house again. 3:00 comes early, but I love the smell of hardwood in the smoker with a nice cup of coffee in the AM.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Oh ya! 

There is definitely some type of primal 'warm and fuzzy' when you know your belly will be taken care of by the end of the day.

Plus, coffee with heavy cream is a nice way to wake up.


----------



## Chris

I need to smoke something. I haven't in some time. I did have venison blackstrap last night though. Deer season starts next weekend for archery out here so wish me luck.


----------



## Barrie

Good luck Chris. View attachment 2357


----------



## zannej

One of my late elderly friends used to point out various places in town and say what used to be there. Like the hardware store used to be a little shop called Finke's. It sold everything from tools and cement to women's shoes. I guess it was some sort of general store.

He had this cast iron wood stove and would bake sweet potatoes and gumbo on it. He also made a good bbq chicken and ribs. The ribs were so good. They fell off the bone. And his wife made great blueberry pie and something called "sad cake". It was a coconut and pecan cake but it was the consistency of brownies.


----------



## havasu

Just for fun, I took my family to a Korean restaurant tonight. Yep, we were the only "round eyes" in the joint. The owner was great, and told us what we probably would like, and what to stay away from. After we ordered our delicious meal, he brought out about 20 courtesy plates of all his stuff so we could taste it. Some stuff was incredible, other stuff, like the whole deep fried little fish, wasn't so hot. I even got to taste Kimchi for the first time. Excellent!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I did have venison blackstrap last night though.
> Deer season starts next weekend for archery out here so wish me luck.



I remember the first time I ate venison like it was yesterday. Cubed up with gravy over mashed potatoes. "One of your fellow students dad shot a deer, so we're going to have venison for lunch today."

It was kindergarten. I savored every morsel.


Best of luck for a swift, clean kill.

Whatcha shootin'?


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Some stuff was incredible, other stuff, like the whole deep fried little fish, wasn't so hot. I even got to taste Kimchi for the first time. Excellent!




The deep fried whitefish with garlic are awesome! But, I really like anchovies too.

Kimchi is a regular part of my diet. Have a jar in the fridge right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Korean and Thai are my favorite places to go eat. Have to do lunches cause swmbo won't try it. Indain runs a close third.


----------



## havasu

Yep, Thai is great when a good restaurant can be located. Around here, no suck luck.


----------



## Chris

Riff_Raff said:


> I remember the first time I ate venison like it was yesterday. Cubed up with gravy over mashed potatoes. "One of your fellow students dad shot a deer, so we're going to have venison for lunch today."
> 
> It was kindergarten. I savored every morsel.
> 
> 
> Best of luck for a swift, clean kill.
> 
> Whatcha shootin'?



I'm doing Archery this month then I will probably use my 30-06 this year. Maybe my .308. Last year was my 30-06 which I love and the year before I use my .243 to prove to another hunter that you can hunt deer with smaller caliber. Everyone thinks you need a cannon to kill an animal.

I'm probably going to make Venison chili tonight. That stuff is good.


----------



## zannej

My father was fluent in Thai so we did manage to find a Thai restaurant somewhat in our area. He helped the owner with filling out some documents and gave her advice on immigration matters (how to get her family members over legally) and she tried to give us free food all the time. She would make stuff for us that wasn't on the menu. Something called Num pla.

Unfortunately my food allergies sort of killed my ability to eat the spicey Thai food so whenever I go to that restaurant she has to do a special order for me. 

When we were in Guam, the owner of the Thai restaurant had sons that ran a car air conditioning repair shot that was attached to the restaurant. People would put their cars in the shop and go next door to eat. Som Jai, the owner, would make this dessert that was like a sweet soup. It had coconut milk and sweetened condensed milk with corn or sweet red beans (depending on what she felt like putting in it). It was so good and soothing.

I also miss the char siew bao from Singapore. Hell, I miss char siew anything because they don't seem to have it over here.

I've noticed that in Asia they like to feed people. LOL.

On a side note, one time we went to a Jamaican restaurant in Guam and we ordered one of the meat platters. My father jokingly said "Well, that's enough for him" (pointed at my brother) "but what are the rest of us going to eat?". So the owner brought an extra platter of food out on the house. He put it in front of my brother and said now there would be enough for all of us. So, it became one of the places we frequented while there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I like Chinese, but Korean and Thai have so much more flavor.


----------



## zannej

I don't think I ever really got in to eating much Korean food. I do love soy sauce. In Singapore they had dark soy sauce that was thicker than the stuff they have over in the US. It had a sweet rich flavor. I haven't been able to find any of it since I moved.

I think I prefer Thai food though. They like their food sweet. I like things sweet and salty. Now I'm craving some Tom Kha Gai.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Couldn't stand it, had to go to The Korean House for lunch today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nice. All those dishes and all I can recognize is kimche and white rice.


----------



## Chris

I got two, white rice and the lettuce.

I had chinese for lunch today.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I'm really craving Chinese food now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

The kimchi was awesome, I love going there. Spicy chicken stir fry.


----------



## zannej

Man, now I'm craving Chinese food AND Thai food. I want some of those chicken sticks from the chinese place but I want the chicken with black mushroom and the tom kha gai from the thai place.

I'm also missing the Indian restaurant up in Albuquerque. Butter chicken and naaan are delicious.


----------



## havasu

I went to a Chinese food (Happy Wok) for lunch today and had my tangerine chicken. Damn good stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I need to come up with something different to BBQ this weekend..... suggestions?


----------



## havasu

How about beer can chicken?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> How about beer can chicken?



Love em, done em to death. Don't think there's a better way to cook a whole chicken. Basted them in BBQ sauce, or basted with butter, marinated in Italian dressing, rubbed in rib rub, terraiki seasoning.

Maybe I'll try a spatchcock chicken, never done one like that.


----------



## havasu

I myself have never cooked them this way, but I know Chris has. Is it a slow cook method?


----------



## Chris

A smoked Spatchcocked chicken would be good. I've done spatchcock and smoked but never together. Smoked shicken is good stuff.


----------



## Chris

Smoke a meatloaf, I hear its great.


----------



## havasu

Spatchcocked??

Are you making up words?


----------



## Chris

It goes by Spattlecock too.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Everything and more than you wanted to know about spatchcocked chicken.

https://www.google.com/search?q=spa...8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7AURU_enUS500&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## havasu

...or, you could make it easy for us old farts.

_A spatchcock, otherwise known as "spattlecock", is poultry or game that has been prepared for roasting or grilling by removing the backbone, and sometimes the sternum of the bird and flattening it out before cooking.[1] The preparation of a bird in such a manner for cooking may also be known as butterflying the bird. The term "spatchcock" is used when the backbone is removed, whether or not the sternum is removed. Removing the sternum allows the bird to be flattened more fully._


----------



## Chris

So when people call you a spatchcock that means you have no back bone.


----------



## havasu

That is one word I have never been called...at least the spatch part.


----------



## zannej

That sounds good! I need to find the url again, but I was bored and was looking at sites with modern versions of ancient norse recipes and there was one for chicken stew in beer.

I admit I don't think I've ever consumed food that was soaked in beer or made with beer, but I've had stuff with wine.


----------



## Rusty

You guys are weird.(but in a good way).


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> You guys are weird.(but in a good way).



We'll take that as a compliment.....I guess.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ended up doing a beer can chicken, minus the beer can. Vertical roasting it's called and it turned out a lot juicer than having the can in there. Read several articles about not using the can and I have to agree allowing heat into the cavity of the bird adds to the cooking flavor. Still used my beer can holder to support the bird and it left more beer for me to drink. Win/Win!


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Ended up doing a beer can chicken, minus the beer can. Vertical roasting it's called and it turned out a lot juicer than having the can in there. Read several articles about not using the can and I have to agree allowing heat into the cavity of the bird adds to the cooking flavor. Still used my beer can holder to support the bird and it left more beer for me to drink. Win/Win!



That sounds delicious.

My brother has a recipe for cooking chicken that is wrapped in oven-safe plastic to seal in the juices and flavor. It usually comes out awesome.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> I do love soy sauce. In Singapore they had dark soy sauce that was thicker than the stuff they have over in the US. It had a sweet rich flavor. I haven't been able to find any of it since I moved.



San-J has about five varieties of soy sauce. I get the organic, wheat free type. In my fried rice I use a coconut amino 'soy sauce' that has a fairly sweet flavor.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Ended up doing a beer can chicken, minus the beer can.




Smart.  Beverage cans use epoxy to create the labels. I just don't think heating the epoxy is such a good idea. I try to avoid aluminum too.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I'm doing Archery this month ...........




I've got a Martin Jaguar, a Martin Pantera (2010), a couple vintage Fred Bear recurves and a Hunter Indian I use for carping.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> You guys are weird.(but in a good way).




Dare to be different, man............. :rockin:


----------



## Chris

I had an old Fred bear that I gave to a buddy to get into the sport.


----------



## zannej

A doctor once told me that some studies showed that aluminium cans that are heated tend to seep aluminum into the beverage and that it is linked to dementia.

I was trying to find a pic of some food that I thought I had uploaded but I must have it somewhere else...


----------



## zannej

Today I took Fippy (the little dog in my avatar) to the vet for his annual vaccinations as well as a nail trim and a bath. The bath was so we could have time to go to the grocery store.

When my mother was still driving, she used to take him to Walmart with her and he would get excited. So he was sitting on my brother's lap all happy until we passed Walmart and then he wimpered and knew we were going to the vet. Every time we pass Walmart without stopping he complains. Poor guy. He was ecstatic to leave though. Got him a dog treat on the way home.

My brother was teasing him about the sparkly harness, but he loves that harness. He gets excited when he sees it and he tries to climb into it on his own.

Nothing much else going on around here. The weather got hot again and I need it to cool off so I can take the weedeater out and start tearing down some of those stupid weeds with the stickers in them.


----------



## Chris

I stopped by my local Smart n Final the other week and they had Tri-Tip for 1.99 a pound, regularly 5.99 a pound. I bought 40 pounds. I need to fire up the smoker soon.


----------



## havasu

I assume the sale is over? That is a great price.


----------



## Chris

Yes it is. It was because it was a few days from their sale by date. I froze it.


----------



## havasu

Crap. I'd be running over there today if it was still going on. Now that I know it is not on sale, I have to resort to plan # 2....breaking into your house and stealing all the meat.


----------



## Chris

I have two freezers full. A couple hundred pounds. Mostly stuff I've killed.


----------



## havasu

Which one contains your wife?


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Which one contains your wife?




Frosty the necrophiliac?


----------



## Chris

She is still around. She treats me good and has a very very long loose leash on me. She must be waiting until I am more successful.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> She is still around. She treats me good and has a very very long loose leash on me. She must be waiting until I am more successful.



...or like mine did, waited for my dad's inheritance to kick in, along with my retirement pension.


----------



## Chris

Ruthless women are. And they don't even like to cook and clean anymore.


----------



## zannej

LOL. I never liked to cook and clean, although I would rather clean the toilet than wash dishes.

I'm starting to cook more with the little induction burner thing. I can make some good scrambled eggs.

I like using the microwave and steamer bags for other things though. Drop in some frozen boneless skinless chicken, add seasoning, seal it up, pop it in the microwave... Heat up a potato and have baked potato and chicken.


----------



## havasu

I made killer pork chops last night.

Fry up 8 chops in a pan with 3 teaspoons of butter until brown. Set chops aside and add 3/4 cup of white wine, 3/4 cup of heavy whipping cream, and 1/2 pound of sliced mushrooms. Cook down for 5 minutes to thicken. Place chops back into mixture, add 1 teaspoon of capers, cook another 5 minutes and serve.


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> LOL.



Where the heck have you been? You got us all worried!


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> Where the heck have you been? You got us all worried!



Sorry, internet problems and I was sick for a bit and busy running errands and stuff.

I have a LOT of e-mail and message board stuff to catch up on.


----------



## Chris

On my most recent deer I had the butcher leave the Backstraps whole. Now I need to figure out what I am going to do with them.

Tonight I am making a turkey. Had to make room in the freezer for the deer. Now to figure how I am going to prepare it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> On my most recent deer I had the butcher leave the Backstraps whole. Now I need to figure out what I am going to do with them.
> 
> Tonight I am making a turkey. Had to make room in the freezer for the deer. Now to figure how I am going to prepare it.



The only civilized way to cook it... Deep fry it.


----------



## Chris

I have never deep fried a hunk of deer..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

You said you were cooking turkey, deep fry the turkey. Guess you could try deep fried backstrap


----------



## Chris

I've never had deep fried turkey, it sounds good. I don't want clean up after myself so I need easy cooking.


----------



## havasu

I deep fried turkey ONCE. For me, it's just not worth the clean up of 5 gallons of peanut oil, nor is the blisters on my inner thighs from straddling the fire pit to drop in the cold, wet turkey.


----------



## Chris

I'm trying a new recipe that I tossed together. If it tastes good I'll let you know what it. If it doesn't I'll lie.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I deep fried turkey ONCE. For me, it's just not worth the clean up of 5 gallons of peanut oil, nor is the blisters on my inner thighs from straddling the fire pit to drop in the cold, wet turkey.



You have got to be kidding. I've been frying turkeys for best part of a dozen years or more and my wife said she'll never cook another one in the over. Hardly a mess, I use the oil a couple more times for catfish and chicken wings. I've never had a hint of a burn, you just have to be careful and NEVER put a frozen bird in boiling oil unless you are inviting guests for dinner (that would mean the local volunteer fire dept and your insurance adjuster)...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I made killer pork chops last night.
> 
> Fry up 8 chops in a pan with 3 teaspoons of butter until brown. Set chops aside and add 3/4 cup of white wine, 3/4 cup of heavy whipping cream, and 1/2 pound of sliced mushrooms. Cook down for 5 minutes to thicken. Place chops back into mixture, add 1 teaspoon of capers, cook another 5 minutes and serve.



Yep, my kind of cooking.


----------



## havasu

Re: deep fried turkey. Yeah, I had it once at a friend's house and loved it. When I cooked it, I just could not get the timing right (maybe I was busy putting salve on my legs?) and when the time was up, it still looked raw, so I cooked it another 2-3 minutes. With just that extra time, it came out like shoe leather. I also didn't know how much peanut oil to purchase, so I bought 15 gallons, and only used about 1  1/2 gallons. Where the hell do you store the extra peanut oil?

Yeah, I'll stick to my electric turkey roaster, thank you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu, when cooking outdoors, you always cook to temp not time. If you have a good thermometer, it's really easy. Proper care is a must.

http://www.southernstates.com/articles/deep-fried-turkey.aspx


----------



## zannej

I think the last time we cooked turkey, we put it in a plastic oven bag with garlic and potatoes. Then cooked it in the oven (not sure how long). The bag made all of the seasoning soak in to the turkey and also kept in the moisture so it was nice and tender.


----------



## Chris

I filled mine with cut up apple, seasoned it with butter, salt, pepper, garlic and rosemary and then instead of putting water in the pan I put a bottle of champagne then covered with foil for the first three hours then an hour with no cover. It was the tastiest turkey I have had and the moistest.


----------



## havasu

I line the bottom of the roasting pan with the greens of carrots, onions, garlic and celery. This not only keeps the bird moist, but it gives it a nice flavor. I can see how champagne would give it a nice kick. I might have to try this next time.


----------



## zannej

Chris, that sounds delicious! I wonder what other beverages would taste like with the turkey. Like a red wine or something... or maybe that would be better with beef.


----------



## oldognewtrick

3 racks of baby backs on the smoker today. And it's the nicest fall day yet this year...


----------



## havasu

I'm making cheese enchiladas tonight.


----------



## Chris

Buffalo burgers.


----------



## havasu

Since I was a day off for my vacation, we went out for Italian instead of making enchiladas. Enroute to LAX right now, and we'll be on the big arse boat tomorrow afternoon. See ya all in 2 weeks!


----------



## Chris

Have a great one. Don't drink too much.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have a good trip!


----------



## Barrie

Have fun!!!! View attachment 2452


----------



## havasu

Thanks. Took thr red eye to Fart Lauderdale last night. Not a misspelling, the old farts here stink!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Best thing when I moved out of Florida was the sign that said Welcome To Georgia.


----------



## Chris

Tonight is boar sausage and a boar backstrap since I pulled it out of the freezer and forgot to put it back in last night and it started thawing.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Left over ribs from yesterday...


----------



## zannej

I just had roast beef au jus and mashed potatoes.

Have a safe trip, Havasu!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Made this last night with squash and mashed potatoes.

Chicken Caesar tonight.


----------



## Chris

Smoking today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

More on....... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm hungry now...Jack Links jerky just ain't cutting it...


----------



## Chris

Making some homemade kiaser rolls for sandwiches.


----------



## zannej

Wow, that looks scrumptious, Chris.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm hungry now...Jack Links jerky just ain't cutting it...



haha!!!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Making some homemade kiaser rolls for sandwiches.



Awesome!! Pics please.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SWMBO made chicken parm, pasta, some thing made from cut up biscuts, cheese, pepperoni and sauce baked in a bunt pan that was delicious...and I didn't have to cook out tonite for the kids and grandkids...Winner, winner, pasta dinner...


----------



## zannej

My brother is about to make chicken paprikash soup. Its a family recipe from my mother's side. Her grandmother called it "chicken buppergosh". We should try making the drop noodles now that we have the one Nu Wave induction burner thing. My brother uses ramen noodles (without seasoning) instead.


----------



## glock26USMC

Roast, ftied potatos, and corn


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Roast,* ftied potatos*, and corn



What the heck kind of tater is this?


----------



## glock26USMC

oldognewtrick said:


> What the heck kind of tater is this?



Circled cut potatoes, deep fried in a deep fryer


----------



## Chris

Pulled pork sandwiches from the butt I smoked the other day, they were awesome.


----------



## Chris

I have about 5 pounds of pulled pork left, what should I make with it?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I have about 5 pounds of pulled pork left, what should I make with it?



How about making us lunch?


----------



## zannej

Hmm... I wonder how pulled pork tastes with mashed potatoes...

Now I'm craving pulled pork.


----------



## glock26USMC

Homemade beef soup


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homemade soup sounds great, we're having some sort of chicken noodle casserole .....


----------



## zannej

My mother used to make a delicious beef stew with barley. I loved it! She would add a little bit of cinnamon-- which may sound odd-- but it really enhanced the flavor.

There is also an alternative to the chicken paprikash soup recipe-- beef paprikash soup. It's made pretty much the same way as the chicken. Chunks of beef stew meat, beef bullion, onion powder (or chopped green onions), sea salt, Hungarian sweet paprika, drop noodles (made in a separate pot and added in), and sour cream after it is done heating.

Chris, have you found any good gluten free recipes thus far?


----------



## Chris

No I have been eating gluten. Been feeling pretty good so I don't know how much I will stick to it until I am forced to.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I have about 5 pounds of pulled pork left, what should I make with it?



Maybe add some brown sugar and make Korean steam buns or humbows. 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chinese-Steamed-Buns-With-BBQ-Pork-Filling/


----------



## Chris

Never even heard of that, I'll look it up.


----------



## Rusty

A doctor told my wife that she was allergic to gluten. Turned out that he was wrong. I read some research on it that says that very few people have a problem with it. Some doctors use that when they have no idea what is wrong.


----------



## Chris

Mine was a result from a blood test but I am still not sold on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crock pot chuck roast, roasted potatoes and carrots on a damp rainy day...smelling really good here now...


----------



## Chris

I'm thinking something with chicken and mushrooms tonight.


----------



## zannej

You could use pulled pork in char siew bao (similar to the Korean thing I bet). It's a steam roll stuffed with sweet pork. Absolutely delicious. They sometimes put sweet red beans inside instead.

I love chicken and mushrooms. Chicken is pretty much one of the main staples of my diet.


----------



## Rusty

Lunch was cheddar broccoli soup, a grilled cheese and fried green beans. Don't think I will need to eat again today.


----------



## Chris

Cheddar Broccoli soup sounds good.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I'm thinking something with chicken and mushrooms tonight.



Dumplings come to mind, but I do much better without wheat. 

As with ay suspected food allergy, abstain for a month and see how you feel when you add it back.

Maybe chicken and mushrooms in gravy over roasted garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## zannej

I'm about to eat chicken cordon bleu (or however its spelled). chicken stuffed with ham and cheese basically.


----------



## Chris

I made venison chili tonight, it turned out excellent!


----------



## havasu

I ate lobster on the 8th...and the 9th.......and the 10th....... Only good thing about a cruise!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I ate lobster on the 8th...and the 9th.......and the 10th....... Only good thing about a cruise!



Hope you had a good time, and got your lobster fix taken care of.


----------



## havasu

I had a good time. Great-no, but good. Now I will be eating salads for days (except tonight....I'm making homemade enchiladas)


----------



## Chris

I had gas station food for dinner. I hate working out of town.

Last night I spent twenty bucks on two shrimp, an egg roll and a chicken skewer.


----------



## Chris

Smoking a spatchcock turkey today.


----------



## havasu

OK, I'll bite. What the heck is a spatchcock?


----------



## Chris

Remove the spine and lay it flat = spatchcock. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

Looks yummy.


I made lamb stew for dinner.


----------



## havasu

Sorry Chris. You told me about spatchcock before, but I forgot.


----------



## Chris

That's what you get for being old!


----------



## havasu

Well, what can I say?


----------



## Chris

Depends on what you remember I guess?


----------



## Riff_Raff

I try to remove the parts of the bird I won't be eating before I cook it and feed them to the dogs.


----------



## zannej

Lamb is good. If you cut a lot of the fat off before cooking it, the gamey taste goes away. My sister cooks it sometimes when we go to visit.


----------



## Riff_Raff

I don't mind the gamey taste.

Lamb, duck, goose, elk, yummy!


----------



## zannej

I'm a bit of a picky eater. I don't like the fishy taste of fish or the gamey taste of game meat. LOL.

I'm thinking of getting a spiral cut glazed ham for Thanksgiving. I love stuffing from turkey, but I'm not a huge fan of turkey meat. I do like the cranberry sauce and other stuff though. My cat (that is currently sitting on my chest) LOVES ham. 

Btw, tried some Atkins frozen meals.. The beef and broccoli was ok but the pasta was horrible. The tomato sauce was runny and too acidic.


----------



## Rusty

Duck is too greasy for me. I would rather have a good steak or a meat loaf on Thanksgiving, but oh well.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turkey in a hot tub of peanut oil...mmmmmmm..


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> turkey in a hot tub of peanut oil...mmmmmmm..



x2!!!!!!!! View attachment 2485


----------



## havasu

I made homemade chicken enchiladas tonight. I must have done good because my better half said she is relinquishing the kitchen to me. Uh-oh


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I made homemade chicken enchiladas tonight. I must have done good because my better half said she is relinquishing the kitchen to me. Uh-oh



Share your enchilada sauce recipe.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> I'm thinking of getting a spiral cut glazed ham for Thanksgiving.



I think they get dry when they're pre-cut. I'd rather carve a solid ham.


----------



## havasu

Riff_Raff said:


> Share your enchilada sauce recipe.



I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## Chris

He takes the can and opens it!

Secrets out.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> He takes the can and opens it!
> 
> Secrets out.&#65533;&#65533;



Ha! So far I cannot beat the El Pato enchilada sauce.

Tried menudo tonight. 

Dogs finished it.


----------



## Chris

Menudo es no bueno.


----------



## havasu

Try the enchilada sauce from Trader Joes. It is really good and thick.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Try the enchilada sauce from Trader Joes. It is really good and thick.



Probably good on a Big Mac.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Try the enchilada sauce from Trader Joes. It is really good and thick.



Will do...............


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Menudo es no bueno.




Definitely an acquired taste. When mixed well with the onions, oregano and crushed chillis it's tolerable. Offal is good for us.


----------



## Rusty

My stepson wanted a turducken for Thanksgiving. I tried to tell them that unless you liked greasy duck taste on everything, you wouldn't like it. I was right. No one ate it. At least we also had a ham and it was good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deep fried a turkey, why ruin suck an awesome thing by adding a duck?


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Deep fried a turkey, why ruin suck an awesome thing by adding a duck?



I agree. It was nasty. I tried a bite and spit it out.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> My stepson wanted a turducken for Thanksgiving. .




Maybe just do a goose next time?


----------



## Chris

Had ham and potatoe soup tonight. It was good.


----------



## havasu

I also had left overs last night, just trying to clean up the fridge because tomorrow we have another family dinner over here. SHE wants turkey...I want Prime Rib. I'll keep ya'all posted to see who won this battle.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I also had left overs last night, just trying to clean up the fridge because tomorrow we have another family dinner over here. SHE wants turkey...I want Prime Rib. I'll keep ya'all posted to see who won this battle.



Turkey it is.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I also had left overs last night, just trying to clean up the fridge because tomorrow we have another family dinner over here. SHE wants turkey...I want Prime Rib. I'll keep ya'all posted to see who won this battle.



Compromise and cook both.


----------



## zannej

Prime rib sounds good.
The spiral ham was not dry. I wish I'd taken a picture of it, but I was too hungry to bother. I just started eating. Had 6 cats surrounding me and a dog at my feet-- all staring intently at my plate. One of the cats kept reaching for my food and I pretended she wanted a handshake.

I might go have some leftovers in a bit.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guess I'll go fry up some bacon, cause it's BLT nite.


----------



## havasu

Well, we went out to Hottinger's (Chris knows this place well) and picked up a really trimmed, boneless 11 pound prime rib. On sale for $110.90!


----------



## Chris

Sounds tasty. I was craving their sausage today. 

I made bacon wrapped hot links tonight.


----------



## havasu

I also picked up a stack of their frozen sausage and from their 30% off bin, I got 5 pounds of chicken asada and a baby back rib. BTW, they have gift certificates there so I got my son a $100 certificate from Hottinger's as well for Christmas.


----------



## Rusty

Simple. easy breakfast. Bought some, still warm, chocolate sour cream donuts and black coffee.


----------



## zannej

I had frozen waffles this morning. They were not very good. Then I had some chicken alfredo with broccoli. The broccoli had an overcooked taste, but the alfredo sauce was good. We grabbed another spiral ham to cook.


----------



## havasu

The prime rib was cooked perfectly tonight. I placed the meat on a bed of onions, celery, and garlic. I then heated up the roasting pan to 450 and let the meat cook for 30 minutes in order to sear the exterior. I then turned the temp to 325 and pulled it out 80 minutes later, when the internal temp reached 116 degrees. I let it rest for 30 minutes, and got perfect medium rare slices. Shame on me for not getting a picture of it. Damn near broke my arm patting myself on the back.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> The prime rib was cooked perfectly tonight. I placed the meat on a bed of onions, celery, and garlic. I then heated up the roasting pan to 450 and let the meat cook for 30 minutes in order to sear the exterior. I then turned the temp to 325 and pulled it out 80 minutes later, when the internal temp reached 116 degrees. I let it rest for 30 minutes, and got perfect medium rare slices. Shame on me for not getting a picture of it. Damn near broke my arm patting myself on the back.



Awesome! Thanks for the play by play. Gonna copy that on Christmas.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> The prime rib was cooked perfectly tonight. I placed the meat on a bed of onions, celery, and garlic. I then heated up the roasting pan to 450 and let the meat cook for 30 minutes in order to sear the exterior. I then turned the temp to 325 and pulled it out 80 minutes later, when the internal temp reached 116 degrees. I let it rest for 30 minutes, and got perfect medium rare slices. Shame on me for not getting a picture of it. Damn near broke my arm patting myself on the back.



Take away the onions and that sounds perfect. Medium rare is the best, IMO.


----------



## havasu

The onions are only used to keeping the roast off of the floor of the roasting pan. It also allowed the grease to be absorbed in the vegetables, so when I removed the meat drippings, it made a really great tasting homemade gravy.


----------



## Chris

I have my brother, sister, their families and my dad and possibly my uncle coming over this weekend for a BBQ. What should I make? We all haven't been in the same place together since my wedding and before that it was when I was a kid.


----------



## zannej

Havasu, if something is cooked with hydrated onions, I can't eat it because of food allergies, but it still sounds delicious. I actually love onion rings and caramelized onions, but I can't eat them. That gravy sounds so good. I've heard that sometimes sliced apples can be used in place of onions, but I've never tried it.

Chris, I think it depends on what they all like. Generally when we had "cook ups" at a friend's house we would have barbecue chicken, barbecue ribs, baked sweet potatoes (made in a wood-burning stove), beef stew with rice, fried shrimp, cornbread, buttered rolls, crackers, some sort of dip, potato salad, and either cookies or a coconut pecan dense cake, and some sort of "orange stuff" made from orange jello powder and some other stuff I can't remember right now.

So, I'd say the bbq ribs and chicken, buttered rolls, crackers/dip (or nachos and cheese dip), possibly a salad of some sort... I don't know if sweet potatoes are big where you live so maybe just baked potatoes and some veggies like broccoli and carrots... If your family likes shrimp, it might be good too.


----------



## havasu

Chris, I'd go get a 12-15 pound prime rib and place it on the rotisserie. Make a big ol' pot of BBQ beans, corn of the cob and some fresh buttered grilled bread, and you'll have one heck of a feast. Your biggest concern is watching my alcohol consumption as I tend to your BBQ.


----------



## Chris

There is plenty of alcohol around here for you. I have ten gallons of cider in the fermenter that is about ready to keg.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I have my brother, sister, their families and my dad and possibly my uncle coming over this weekend for a BBQ. What should I make? We all haven't been in the same place together since my wedding and before that it was when I was a kid.




Pork ribs are always good, tender, tasty and cheap!  Helps with the quantity side of a BBQ. 

Chicken thighs are the same; hard to overcook, and you can use the same rub.

Beans
Cornbread
Cole slaw
and potato salad, maybe


----------



## oldognewtrick

Let us know how the turkey turns out....or there better be pics of the prime rib.


----------



## Chris

I have 20 pounds of tri tip in my freezer I might smoke again. Going to stop by smart n final and see what they have on sale this week. If everyone shows it will be about 15 people or so.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sausage patties, hash browns, and scrambled eggs tonite.


----------



## zannej

breakfast for dinner. LOL.

I was going to have a sandwich but my brother put the spiral ham on top of the bread (I have to keep it in the fridge to protect it from fruit flies) and squished it. LOL.

Scrambled eggs sound good though...


----------



## havasu

I love breakfast for dinner. Tonight was leftovers.


----------



## Chris

Going to bust out the smoker saturdat for tge family. Brisket, chicken. Venison meatballs. Beans, corn and bread.


----------



## zannej

I like to combine corn and bread= cornbread! I don't know why I love cornbread so much. When I get stew from one of the local places, I mash the cornbread up into the stew and rice.


----------



## Rusty

zannej said:


> I like to combine corn and bread= cornbread! I don't know why I love cornbread so much. When I get stew from one of the local places, I mash the cornbread up into the stew and rice.



You also like to get stewed?


----------



## havasu

It is hard to find good cornbread in So Cal.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> It is hard to find good cornbread in So Cal.



You don't have Mexican corn bread? We do...


----------



## Rusty

Homemade chicken noodle soup tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Homemade chicken noodle soup tonight.



Homage beef noodle soup here.


----------



## havasu

Mex food tonight. Yum.


----------



## Chris

Made soup and prepped my brisket to go on the smoker in the morning.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> It is hard to find good cornbread in So Cal.



What about making your own?

Last time I made cornbread I subbed tortilla flour (corn) for the wheat flour and used polenta (course corn) rather than cornmeal. Follow the Albers regular cornbread recipe, but add an extra egg.


----------



## havasu

I may have to search out some good cornbread recipes.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Corn bread and home made been soup sounds good on a cool winters nite. I'm hungry.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Corn bread and home made been soup sounds good on a cool winters nite. I'm hungry.



Two classics that go well side by side.

I'm hungry too.



havasu said:


> Mex food tonight. Yum.




I think I'm gonna go whip up some beef tostadas.  Glad I picked up avocados the other day.

Corn tortillas
Ground beef
onions
cheese
sour cream
olives

*CHECK!*


----------



## zannej

My elderly friend, Jeanne, used to make cornbread from a mix. It was good.

Riff_Raff, sounds delicious.

I'm looking forward to visiting my sister and getting to have more variety in food. Albuquerque has a lot more to offer in terms of food (and technology).


----------



## havasu

Had spaghetti last night. It satisfied a month long craving.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Had spaghetti last night. It satisfied a month long craving.



Well....what was it,turkey or primerib?


----------



## havasu

Actually, the spaghetti was meatless. That's all the sauce we had in the pantry.


----------



## zannej

I just had more spiral ham but I think something was wrong with it. My brow hurled afterward and it affected my digestive system in a bad way.

I think maybe we'll have to prepare something else when my sister comes to visit.


----------



## havasu

How old was the ham?


----------



## Chris

Christmas of 06'


----------



## havasu

Chris forgot to tell us how the big feast went down last weekend.


----------



## Chris

Everything was awesome. Fed 20 people without a complaint. Made some mac n cheese with bacon, mushrooms and black truffle oil, that stuff didn't last five minutes.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Everything was awesome. Fed 20 people without a complaint. Made some mac n cheese with bacon, mushrooms and black truffle oil, that stuff didn't last five minutes.



Now I'm hungry.


----------



## havasu

Makes me hungry as well. I have been looking at good homemade Mac and Cheese recipes recently.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Makes me hungry as well. I have been looking at good homemade Mac and Cheese recipes recently.



My daughter has one that is awesome, I'll see if I can get it from her this weekend when they're over.


----------



## Rusty

Had ham and beans and cornbread for lunch. That was good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Had ham and beans and cornbread for lunch. That was good.



At the truck stop? That does sound good.


----------



## Chris

I had fast food for lunch, can't remember if I ate the food or the bag? It all tastes the same.


----------



## havasu

If the toilet bowl is white tomorrow, I know the answer.


----------



## Chris

Doesn't feel like it will be.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I had fast food for lunch, can't remember if I ate the food or the bag? It all tastes the same.



Nutrition profile is a little different; favoring the bag.  

Popeye's is my favorite junk-food indulgence.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> At the truck stop? That does sound good.



Yep, that was at the truck stop.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Yep, that was at the truck stop.



I think we all need to meet Rusty at this truck stop some morning for breakfast. I'd. Be a nice road trip for all of us.


----------



## havasu

I'm game....but I don't have a truck. Will they allow me into the stop?


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I'm game....but I don't have a truck. Will they allow me into the stop?



There are a few minivans and cars. Even a combine and a few tractors.


----------



## Chris

We can take my little dump truck, I'll even toss a trailer with a tractor on the back for looks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

See ya all there Saturday morning round 8


----------



## Chris

See ya there.


----------



## Barrie

Chris said:


> See ya there.



Is a FedEx van allowed?


----------



## havasu

Barrie said:


> Is a FedEx van allowed?



Sure...I can steal my Christmas presents while you are inside!


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Sure...I can steal my Christmas presents while you are inside!



No problem then. I'll be there. View attachment 2507


----------



## Chris

Where are you guys? Its cold out here.


----------



## havasu

I'm busy pilfering packages in the back of a Fed Ex truck. Wanna come help me before the driver returns?


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> I'm busy pilfering packages in the back of a Fed Ex truck. Wanna come help me before the driver returns?



I do hope you are considerate enough to take that 100 pound bureau with you.


----------



## havasu

I'm just baffled as to why all the boxes with the huge fragile stickers are all crushed in before I even touch them?


----------



## zannej

I had a package from FedEx that apparently got run over by a car or truck before it was delivered. Tire tracks and everything.

Last night I tried a grilled chicken ceasar wrap with cheese. It was pretty good. (I'm blanking on the type of cheese- starts with a P).


----------



## oldognewtrick

A couple of really nice chuck roast simmering away in the crock pot, smells really good in here...


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> I had a package from FedEx that apparently got run over by a car or truck before it was delivered. Tire tracks and everything.
> 
> Last night I tried a grilled chicken ceasar wrap with cheese. It was pretty good. (I'm blanking on the type of cheese- starts with a P).



Parmesan?


----------



## havasu

Provolone.......


----------



## Chris

Pepper Jack?


----------



## havasu

Parmigiano?


----------



## havasu

Pecorino Romano?


----------



## havasu

Grana Padano?


----------



## havasu

Pont-l'?v?que cheese?


----------



## havasu

Saint-Paulin cheese?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who cut the cheese,......,


----------



## havasu

Piave?.........


----------



## havasu

(not me........)


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> (not me........)



Must of been Zanne, she left in a hurry.


----------



## zannej

LOL. It was provolone. And the cats jumped when I cut the cheese.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> LOL. It was provolone. And the cats jumped when I cut the cheese.



Ok....to much info....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu,

Mac and Cheese

1-3/4 cups macaroni 
3 tbl spoons butter
1/4 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp smoked paprika 
2-1/2 cups milk
3 cups medium shreded cheddar
________________________________________________________________________________

Preheat oven to 375*
Melt butter over medium heat
Add flour, salt, dry mustard, pepper, paprika 
Stir in milk and wisk until sauce thicken (5 min)
Remove from heat and add 2 cups of cheese
Pour over cooked macaroni and toss
Add half of the noodles to casserole dish
Sprinkle 1/2 of the rest of the cheese
Add rest of the noodles
Sprinkle rest ofthe cheese
Bake for 25-30 minutes
Enjoy


----------



## havasu

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Chris

Add bacon, chicken and mushroom and drizzle with truffle oil and you won't eat it the same again.


----------



## havasu

I'm just an old, retired cop, and could never afford truffle oil. Where in the hell does one purchase truffle oil anyways?


----------



## Chris

Stator bros, barons. I just picked a bottle up at barons for ten bucks. I get halfway empty and fill it with olive oil. You can do that a couple times before the flavor goes.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'm just an old, retired cop, and could never afford truffle oil. Where in the hell does one purchase truffle oil anyways?



What the heck is truffle oil?


----------



## Chris

It's magic for certain foods. You will have to try it someday. I like it best on Mac n cheese. Gives a great flavor.


----------



## havasu

I was unaware that oil could be purchased at Stater Bros.


----------



## Chris

Yup tiny little bottle for a lot of money. At least it lasts.


----------



## zannej

truffle oil sounds good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beef stew from the left over chuck roasts from yesterday....umm


----------



## Riff_Raff

Watch for Himalayan Truffle salt at Trader Joes. Seems they have it during the holidays. It's $4.95 for a small can, but it goes a long way. Cost Plus has truffle mushroom gnocchi right now. Really good with fresh mushrooms and olive oil.


----------



## zannej

I'm attempting to cook asparagus in the NuWave. We'll have to see how it turns out.

Btw, I thought of you guys and this thread when I saw this:






It was at Hastings, but apparently amazon carries it. It has a laser on it too. lol.


----------



## zannej

Tonight I made asparagus (overcooked to the point that some of them were the consistency of potato chips-- but they were still edible and I liked them), frozen mini tacos with sour cream for mom, then some kind of frozen lean cuisine meal for her, some marie calendar's chicken pot pie for me, and a bowl of maple and brown sugar oatmeal (also for me).


----------



## Riff_Raff

Bought a Farberware 4 liter fryer at Wall-Mart Friday night, along with a 25lb bucket of lard from the restaurant supply store.

Everything from home made battered fish and home made potato chips to beer battered onion rings and tempura shrimp (restaurant store). 

Whooohh!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

We have a little fryer and she made hush puppies with it sunday while I cooked catfish outside in the fish fryer. Turned out awesome.


----------



## havasu

My G/F disallows fried food, saying it is bad for my health. Sheesh, she ruins all my fun in life.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> My G/F disallows fried food, saying it is bad for my health. Sheesh, she ruins all my fun in life.



You're kidding...right?


----------



## havasu

Nope, serious. I can go out and buy whatever I want but if I'm cooking for us, it's gotta be somewhat healthy.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> We have a little fryer and she made hush puppies with it sunday while I cooked catfish outside in the fish fryer. Turned out awesome.



Hush puppies! great idea, thanks.

I love soul food. Heck, I love ALL food!


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Nope, serious. I can go out and buy whatever I want but if I'm cooking for us, it's gotta be somewhat healthy.



 Wild caught sablefish (black cod) cooked in beef tallow isn't really that bad, compared to most foods that people think are actually healthy. :shrug:


----------



## havasu

Oh, I agree. You should see what I cook when she is not around or not watching. Hell, I make Thanksgiving breakfast for 16 people, and I used about 6 pounds of butter to cook my hash browns, crepes, french toast, etc.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Oh, I agree. You should see what I cook when she is not around or not watching. Hell, I make Thanksgiving breakfast for 16 people, and I used about 6 pounds of butter to cook my hash browns, crepes, french toast, etc.



Grass fed butter is health food. I'm not kidding.

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/grass-fed-butter/#axzz3Q5f6gFGh


----------



## havasu

I didn't know butter eats grass. Hmmm...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I didn't know butter eats grass. Hmmm...



You thought the lawn stayed short on it's own?


It's mostly Irish butter that eats grass. Lots to eat there in the Emerald Isle. I wonder what Irish cream eats?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pulled pork sliders
potato skins
chicken jalapeno poppers
taquitos
tostados and dip
smokey link sausages
buffalo chicken dip and chips
A couple growlers of some local craft brewers
chips, dips and salsa

What am I missing...oh yeah, a football game. Tailgating inside today...


----------



## havasu

Scoot over...I'm on my way!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wrapped up and ready for the grill. Bacon, chicken marinated in jalape?o juice, slice of pepper jack and a jalape?o slice or two. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Tonight I had grape nuts with chocolate milk. Didn't feel like going to the store.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Picked up some tempura batter and did snap peas, broccoli and carrots in the fryer.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Pork loin teriyake slow cooked in the dutch oven last night, with sweet sticky rice and mixed veggies sauteed in coconut and sesame oil.

Tonight, tempura shrimp with beer batter onion rings as  hors d'oeuvres, then battered cod and chips for the main course. Don't know how I ever got along without the deep fryer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Don't know how I ever got along without the deep fryer.



Can't you invite havasu over, he suffers from deep fryer depravation syndrome....


----------



## zannej

I think I am going to try baked asparagus wrapped in a buttered tortilla tonight.

My brother made his own version of egg drop soup by taking the drippings from some chicken he made in a steamer bag, added water, and then some ramen noodle seasoning. He dropped in a couple of eggs and it really hit the spot. Soup is nice and soothing when I'm sick. I bet it smelled wonderful, but I can't smell anything right now.

Ooh, chicken wrapped in bacon.. Looks so good!


----------



## oldognewtrick

It was delicious.


----------



## havasu

Ummmm, deep fryer food!


----------



## zannej

Went to my favorite Thai place and had chicken with black mushroom. I love the sauce. My brother got the Tom Kha Gai and Cow Pod Gai with Num Pla sauce and I ordered some Tom Yum Gai with extra coconut milk for Mom. My brother picked up a couple of bottles of dark soy sauce from the store in the restaurant. I wish I'd thought to pick up some Hoy Hsin sauce too. I love that stuff.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Can't you invite havasu over, he suffers from deep fryer depravation syndrome....



Maybe we could do an intervention; it's portable once the lard cools down.


----------



## Chris

Southern California, land of fad diets and eating healthy all while you do your favorite drug.


----------



## havasu

You got drugs?


----------



## Chris

I do right now. I tried not taking anything other than motrin yesterday and I was in bed by 5pm because of the pain. To bad the general population makes me feel like a druggy or some sort of a loser because Norcos do take the pain away. If I tell anyone I am taking them they look at me funny like I am doing something wrong.


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> I do right now. I tried not taking anything other than motrin yesterday and I was in bed by 5pm because of the pain. To bad the general population makes me feel like a druggy or some sort of a loser because Norcos do take the pain away. If I tell anyone I am taking them they look at me funny like I am doing something wrong.



Well, the people who give you stinkeye over it probably never had back injuries. They have no idea how bad the pain can be. The people who judge you for taking necessary medicine can go piss up a rope. I'm glad you have something for the relief, but I do hope that you will heal up soon. I wish words and positive thoughts could make it heal faster.


----------



## Chris

Just left the doctors, I have two bulging discs in my neck, one pinching a nerve and three in my lower back. Set me up for physical therapy. I told him the only thing helping was the Norcos, he wouldn't give me a refill because he didn't want me to get addicted. I told him I have already stretched his one week supply into to weeks. I am taking more Ibuprofen than ever recommended and that didn't seem to bother him. I guess I just get to be in a ridiculous amount of pain for a while. He also told me with an injury like this I will likely have pain the rest of my life.


----------



## zannej

That really really sucks, Chris. *HUGS*
I wonder if you will need to get RF treatments to dull the pain or if you can get one of those things that administers the painkillers to the site of the injury. I'm hoping there will be some more medical advancements in the next few years that will help.
Meanwhile, I hope you get a sizable settlement from the insurance company (and/or the guy that hit your truck).

This won't make it any better, but since this is a food thread:


----------



## havasu

Chris, I hope you finally got an attorney on this incident. That's not good. As far as the Norco, I had to take them for months. Besides the never going #2, I had no problem with 'em. If you make it to my house, I'll show you my guns (wink....wink).


----------



## zannej

Also, be careful with the Ibuprofen. It can lead to heart problems and it partially contributed to my father's death.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Southern California, land of fad diets and eating healthy all while you do your favorite drug.




Yes, So Cal is like a box of *Breakfast Cereal* (food thread).


----------



## oldognewtrick

Went to the Thai restraunt today with my son in law....love that place, almost as good as the Korean Place...


----------



## Chris

Last Saturday I smoked two pork shoulders and made five homemade BBQ sauces, for once everything came out perfect. Fed about 15 people and no complaints.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Seared ahi the other night. First time I cooked in avocado oil. I really like the mild flavor compared to virgin olive oil.


Not a bad recipe, but I will tone down the spices next time.  http://americanfood.about.com/od/seafood/r/Seared_Tuna_Recipe.htm


----------



## Chris

On my Ahi I just rub it in oil then Salt and pepper and after cooking I squeeze a lime over it.

Avocado oil is nice and you can get a much higher temp out of it without burning.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> On my Ahi I just rub it in oil then Salt and pepper and after cooking I squeeze a lime over it.
> 
> Avocado oil is nice and you can get a much higher temp out of it without burning.



I'll be doing just that next time, but I'm gonna leave the paprika in the mix.


----------



## zannej

My brother made quesadillas with roast beef and garlic salt, with some olive oil on the outside. It was so good.

Riff_Raff, have you ever tried Hungarian Sweet paprika? That's the kind we use in the family recipe for Paprikash soup. My mother's grandmother used to call it "Buppergosh".


----------



## havasu

I made this soup today.

1 rotisserie chicken -- shredded. I just bought one from the store - Rosemary and garlic flavored.
1 28oz can of diced tomatoes
32 oz organic chicken broth
1 sweet onion -- diced
3 jalapenos -- diced. Recipe calls for 2 jalapenos. I like heat, so I added one more, including the seeds from one jalapeno.
2 cups shredded carrots
2 cups celery -- chopped
1 bunch on cilantro -- finely chopped
4 cloves of garlic -- minced
2 tbs tomato paste
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
sea salt and pepper to taste
olive oil
1-2 cups of water

Take a large pot and add a bit of olive oil and about 1/4 cup of chicken broth. Add onions, garlic, jalapenos, sea salt and pepper ... cook until onions are soft. Add more broth if needed.

Add remaining ingredients (not chicken or cilantro) and 1-2 cups of water. Cover and cook on low for 2 hours.

With 15 minutes left to cook, add chicken into pot and half of remaining cilantro.

When soup is done, grab a bowl and serve with sliced avocado on top with more cilantro.

Soooooo good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Soooooo good.



Sounds like it...


----------



## zannej

I'll have to pass that recipe along to my brother, although he doesn't like jalepenos-- but he likes spicier peppers.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Riff_Raff, have you ever tried Hungarian Sweet paprika? That's the kind we use in the family recipe for Paprikash soup. My mother's grandmother used to call it "Buppergosh".




I do get the Hungarian Smoked paprika, but I'll try to find the sweet. Sounds like a good new addition to the spice rack.


----------



## Chris

It's amazing how many people nowadays have no clue what a spice is. I go to many of my friends places and the only thing they have is salt and pepper and maybe some season salt.


----------



## zannej

Riff_Raff, we had to order the hungarian sweet paprika from amazon because they didn't have it locally (the spice selection here is limited). I'll have to find the particular one we get. Its not cheap though (at least not according to my mother).

Chris, my friends basically have salt, black pepper, and some sorts of red pepper seasoning, but not much else. In my house we have soy sauce, fish sauce, garlic salt, garlic powder, ginger, onion salt, onion powder, celery salt, thyme, curry powder, sea salt, cumin, cinnamon, sweet paprika, hot paprika, hoy hsin sauce, tobasco, Slap Ya Mamma (mixed hot spices), home-made file powder (pronounced like _fee lay_-- it put a ? in stead of the e with the accent mark when I posted-- made from leaves from our own sassafras trees), and other stuff. My favorites are garlic salt and sea salt.

Also, for some reason this cake made me think of you:


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Riff_Raff, we had to order the hungarian sweet paprika from amazon because they didn't have it locally (the spice selection here is limited). home-made file powder (pronounced like _fee lay_-- it put a ? in stead of the e with the accent mark when I posted-- made from leaves from our own sassafras trees)




I'll look for it on line. Bought my black cumin on line.

Made Saag Paneir last night. Now the wife is spoiled and won't eat any but mine.


----------



## zannej

Glad your wife likes it, Riff_Raff..

The cake pic I posted reminded me that when I drove by the Ford dealership there was a used yellow truck (I think a 4-door crew cab F150 or something) that had "Tonka" on the side. For some irrational reason, I wanted it just because it said Tonka.. LOL. But I know realistically it would not be the right vehicle for the family.

I need to figure out more things to make with tortillas that don't have pepper or onions...


----------



## Chris

Quesadillas, turkey wraps, chicken tortilla soup, chips, taquitos, flautas, tacos, it's a tortilla it's to keep your hands clean when you eat.


----------



## havasu

For a great meal, I make a cheese quesadilla which has been placed in a pan with butter. the tortilla gets golden brown and crunchy. Good and fattening.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> It's amazing how many people nowadays have no clue what a spice is. I go to many of my friends places and the only thing they have is salt and pepper and maybe some season salt.



Took me a while to dial in taco seasoning so I didn't have to buy the crap in the envelope.

Weaning myself off of store bought Caesar dressing. 

Luckily I had swooped up ground cumin the other day because the Saag Panier needed it.


----------



## Chris

I try not to ever buy any sort of prepackage seasoning mix. Once I started making my own meat rubs it just kinda made sense, most of these seasoning packets are very similar in the spices in them plus a bunch of preservatives and other junk we don't need in our bodies. That and making things from scratch is not hard.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Picked up a new stainless brew pot for my birthday from the kids. Went to the local brew supply house today and spent another $200.00 on upgrading my brew stuff and buying a IPA grain kit. Still gotta get a propane tank refilled this afternoon, tomorrow we're cooking beer...


----------



## zannej

My brother likes to make his own sauces. He makes a jalapeno sauce with pineapple and honey. I'm sure there is other stuff in there, but I don't know what. I can't go near the stuff. If I enter the room when he's making it, my eyes start to burn. 

Havasu, the crispy buttered quesadilla sounds delicious.

Reminds me a little of an Indian food called paratha (or something like that). Its like a thicker tortilla that starts out very doughy and then you cook it on a pan with butter. Its not easy to find around here, but there are a lot of places that have it in my sister's area. I think its probably better for me that I don't live out there because I would be wanting to eat at the Indian restaurant all the time... the butter chicken and naan are delicious.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reminds me... I haven't been to the Indian Restaurant in a while...love that place.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Reminds me... I haven't been to the Indian Restaurant in a while...love that place.



It is good food. My sister jokes that she has a second stomach for Indian food because she can eat a LOT of it. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to eat it when she first took me to her favorite Indian restaurant, but I found some stuff without any pepper or onions that I could eat.


----------



## Chris

I had Indian food for the first time a few weeks ago. It was good, I will do it again.


----------



## havasu

We had great Chinese food last night, surrounded by hundreds of Nascar fans and sponsors, since the Nascar race a few miles down the road just finished up. It was crowded and loud, but great food as always.


----------



## Chris

I did a favor for my old mail lady and dug about 100' of of footing and hauled off ten yards of dirt. She bought me a jack in the box burger.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I did a favor for my old mail lady and dug about 100' of of footing and hauled off ten yards of dirt. She bought me a jack in the box burger.



Don't forget to make sure that burger is claimed as income for your taxes!


----------



## Chris

At least I can claim the 60 bucks in fuel and a days labor for one of my guys as a loss.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Don't forget to make sure that burger is claimed as income for your taxes!




BwaHaHaaaa!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Got a nice IPA in the bucket, fermenting from last weekend brew day with my son in laws.... Great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, son in law picked up grain for a dark porter...guess tomorrow is another brew day. I think we may need help drinking beer...naw...


----------



## zannej

I baked some frozen hamburger patties in the Nuwave, sopped off the grease with papertowels, and put them between slices of cheese and wrapped them in tortillas. They were pretty good. I think maybe I'll cut them up smaller, add some garlic salt, and some sauteed mushrooms or something next time.


----------



## havasu

I made a basil caprese salad last night. I got tired of spending $9.95 for this salad at my local Italian restaurant, so I went out and bought all the ingredients. Well, $25 later, I succeeded. Yeah, next week, I'll return to my Italian restaurant and only pay $9.95!

Thick slices of a fresh, wet mozzarella cheese. 
Thick slices of a beefsteak tomato.
Fresh basil leaves.
Fresh salad greens.
Olive oil and lemon whisked together with fresh ground salt and pepper as a light dressing.


----------



## zannej

Ooh, that sounds like a nice salad. Especially the tomato part.

Have you ever tried "celebrity" tomatoes? My late elderly friend used to grow them.


----------



## havasu

You know, tomatoes and me have a love/hate relationship. I love beefsteak and Roma tomatoes, but they need to be firm and not slimy.


----------



## zannej

I'm not a fan of slimy tomatoes. I do like juicy tomatoes though.

I wish I could find seeds for the tomatoes called "mortgage breakers". There was a guy who needed money and he grew these huge tomatoes which he was able to sell and make enough $ to pay his mortgage.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bottled an American IPA yesterday and brewed a dark choc porter that's on the primary right now. Cooked a couple dozen chicken legs and the MRS made some fixins for the kids and grandkids. Weather was perfect, great day to be alive in middle Tennessee.


----------



## Chris

Sounds like the life oldog. I'm drinking a bud light and eating some smoked roast beef I did the other day.


----------



## havasu

Just tried a new Mongolian BBQ restaurant. All you can eat! Pile on the plate what you want, they cook it on the 500 degree metal flat wok, and you eat. Great stuff for $12.95.


----------



## Chris

I had a chicken sandwich for lunch, I need to loose some weight and eat healthier. I don't know how I can be as busy as I am and still gain weight. Must be all the beer I drink. My stomach has been tore up for about two weeks now, trying to figure that one out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grilled pork chops tonite...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, do you biab, all grain, extract brew?


----------



## Chris

All grain! Havent brewed in a while but I have a pretty nice setup and have gathered everything to make a nice brew cart with pumps and chillers and all. One day I will have more free time.


----------



## zannej

Went to the hospital cafeteria after getting blood drawn and got some eggs, biscuits, and bacon. Made a little sandwich out of them. Only thing missing was cheese. Its funny, the food for patients in the hospital is terrible, but the cafeteria food is delicious and inexpensive.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've been doing biab so far but I'm putting together what I need to do all grain in a gravity system. All I need is another stainless pot and I'm there. Next brew. Put together my igloo 10 gal mash tun today, have a refridge coming so we can move past bottles and go to cornies. One step at a time....


----------



## Chris

Kegs are nice, it makes it to where you will brew more, gets rid of that bottling step.

I built a tun a few years ago out of an igloo, my local shop carries all the stuff to do any of this. It's nice being able to run ten minutes down the road to get what I need.

I am modifying a few 15 gallon kegs for my brew pots, should make brewing ten gallon batches pretty easy along with a good pump system and wort chillers. I bought the metal but then changed my mind and want to do stainless or aluminum so I wil gather again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lunch at the Indain restaurant today...


----------



## zannej

Lunch at the chinese buffet yesterday. They apparently got tired of having separate slots for chicken with broccoli and beef with broccoli. So now they throw it together along with some baby corn and snap beans. I like to use the little dry fried noodles that you are supposed to dip in the sweet sauce like crackers in the egg drop soup.


----------



## Chris

I made some sandwiches the other day. Smoked roast beef, Pepper jack cheese, green chili, bacon on texas toast, wow they were great.


----------



## zannej

Outback is supposed to be having some steak and lobster deal and I think my mother wants to go. Its her birthday today. But we might have to go tomorrow if she's still sick from last night.


----------



## Chris

Anyone have any healthy yet good recipes? I need to loose a pound or thirty.


----------



## havasu

I'm thinking there is no such thing. I'm on week # 13, with my one hour treadmill regime. I've only lost 7 pounds, but have shrunk 2 inches in the waist.


----------



## zannej

Havasu, actual pounds will probably not come off. As you use the treadmill you will be building up muscles and muscle weighs more than fat-- so you are losing fat, but gaining muscle. Pay more attention to the waist size and (more importantly) how you feel.
At my best health, I was 150lbs and had decent muscles since I was doing some weightlifting.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I'm feeling great but dammit, I'd sure like to lose weight.


----------



## havasu

I precooked 6 italian sausages last night. I chopped up an onion and a green bell pepper, and added 6 cloves of garlic. Placed the entire contents in a baking dish, poured a jar of spaghetti sauce on it, dumped a 1/2 bag of shredded mozzarella cheese on top, and baked until the cheese is melted and starts to turn a golden brown. Dinner was served with a chunk of french bread. Yum!


----------



## Chris

And you wonder why the pounds don't fall off.


I used to go to the gym four days a week and lift a bunch of weights, never got any light than 238, it was a joke around there because I could run on the treadmill for a year and not loose a pound. Now I'm 260 so I guess I need to work out again, At least I am 6'3" so I can roll down the road yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

3 racks of baby backs going on the lil Brinkman Saturday for a family/birthday cookout. Sunday I'm headed over to a friends house that going to help me fab a horizontal smoker out of a 60 and 20 gallon air tank I've been wanting to build. He finally picked up a plasma cutter...so look for a new build thread next week.


----------



## Chris

I can't wait to see it. I am helping a buddy with a smoker trailer build.


----------



## zannej

I'm currently trying to find good recipes that are friendly for diabetics and high cholesterol.

Two family members have diabetes and I'm borderline. The doctor didn't give any advice on food at all though.

I've been trying to cut back on things with too much sugar, but I caved and had a fudge brownie earlier.


----------



## havasu

Cut out sugars and all breads for a week and I bet ya your diabetes is gone for good. 

(listen to the guy who gained about 5 pounds this last week, and didn't miss a meal on the ship!)


----------



## zannej

I've been trying to eat better. I bought some decaffeinated black tea mix so I can make my own tea instead of buying the stuff from the store that is loaded with artificial sweeteners and crud.

I also found some little bars that are kind of like granola bars. They have cinnamon, oatmeal, and raisins. They also have some stuff that I think is supposed to be solidified/dried yogurt on it. I don't care bc I like the cinnamon and raisins though. I had two of them for breakfast.


----------



## havasu

I also like those breakfast bars but my G/F calls them candy bars. Have you seen the sugar and calorie content?


----------



## Chris

Do what Havasu said. I have a buddy that was about 400 pounds, he stopped eating sugar and bread products about 8 months ago. He eats like five pounds of meat, cheese, salad and other stuff a day and has lost almost 150 pounds and is no longer diabetic. Full of energy. I haven't seen him like this since highschool.

Me I have lost six pounds in the last couple weeks by eating sandwiches instead of burgers for lunch.


----------



## zannej

Yeah, I know that I should cut back on the carbs. Its just that I love carbs so much. LOL.

Louisiana is like carb central. Rice, cornbread, biscuits... We do have some boneless skinless frozen chicken thighs though. I think maybe if I cook those and add some broccoli it might be good.

I need to get some more asparagus too.


----------



## Chris

I made five pounds of Venison Chorizo today. Going to make potatoe Chorizo tacos for dinner. They already smell great and its still raw.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> He eats like five pounds of meat, cheese, salad and other stuff a day and has lost almost 150 pounds and is no longer diabetic. Full of energy. I haven't seen him like this since highschool.
> 
> .






zannej said:


> Yeah, I know that I should cut back on the carbs. Its just that I love carbs so much. LOL.
> 
> Louisiana is like carb central. Rice, cornbread, biscuits... We do have some boneless skinless frozen chicken thighs though. I think maybe if I cook those and add some broccoli it might be good.
> 
> I need to get some more asparagus too.



Yep, it's the carbs that do it. You can eat fat, protein and vegetables, but it is the carbs that spike the blood sugar, which causes an insulin spike and causes the body to convert the sugar into visceral fat.


Bacon, eggs and cantaloupe make a fine breakfast. In a hurry? Full fat cottage cheese or full fat yogurt and blueberries/ Maybe dump some chia seeds in. Bigger hurry? Coffee with heavy cream or grass fed butter.


----------



## zannej

I have a very hard time finding full fat yogurt in the stores here. For some reason they only seem to have reduced fat or zero fat crap-- which is loaded with sugar to compensate for the lack of fat.

The bacon, eggs, and cantaloupe sounds good though. I actually used to make scrambled eggs with cheese and sauteed mushrooms and then had fresh sliced cucumbers on the side.

This is going to sound strange, but I don't drink coffee. I haven't had it in years. I have to drink decaf if I do drink it. I love the smell of it though. I just got some decaf black tea mix so I can make my own tea.

I made the mistake of watching food network earlier and now I want steak. That is not a good station to watch when you want to lose weight. LOL. It always makes me hungry.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> I have a very hard time finding full fat yogurt in the stores here. For some reason they only seem to have reduced fat or zero fat crap-- which is loaded with sugar to compensate for the lack of fat.
> 
> The bacon, eggs, and cantaloupe sounds good though. I actually used to make scrambled eggs with cheese and sauteed mushrooms and then had fresh sliced cucumbers on the side.
> 
> This is going to sound strange, but I don't drink coffee. I haven't had it in years. I have to drink decaf if I do drink it. I love the smell of it though. I just got some decaf black tea mix so I can make my own tea.
> 
> I made the mistake of watching food network earlier and now I want steak. That is not a good station to watch when you want to lose weight. LOL. It always makes me hungry.



I had hard boiled eggs and sliced cucumbers for breakfast this morning. 

Steak is good, but ya, plenty of bread and pasta on The Food Network.


----------



## zannej

I was still hungry after some asparagus and chicken the other night, so I took some sliced "baby bella" mushrooms and put them on some aluminum foil in the Nu-Wave with a bit of olive oil and garlic salt. Cooked it for about 10 min and it turned out delicious. Tastes similar to sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> I was still hungry after some asparagus and chicken the other night, so I took some sliced "baby bella" mushrooms and put them on some aluminum foil in the Nu-Wave with a bit of olive oil and garlic salt. Cooked it for about 10 min and it turned out delicious. Tastes similar to sauteed mushrooms.




Good and good for you. I have found f I don't eat enough fat I always feel hungry.

Fresh wild salmon on sale at Costco, so it was grilled salmon and bok choy for dinner last night. Salmon tacos with mango and sour cream for lunch today.


----------



## zannej

I wish that I liked fish more, but I like my fish to taste like chicken. LOL. I do love the texture if I don't get bones in it though. I got spoiled by the fresh wahoo and mahi mahi on Guam when we would commission a boat to go deep sea fishing.


----------



## Chris

Firing up the smoker in the morning. Beef and pork. Can't wait.


----------



## havasu

We forgot to buy some food today (actually too busy) but just realized all the stores will be closed tomorrow. Yikes!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Cash & Carry?  They're usually open on holidays.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I guess there are a few markets open in my area. I would like to BBQ something great. Any ideas?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Yeah, I guess there are a few markets open in my area. I would like to BBQ something great. Any ideas?



Beer can chicken.


----------



## havasu

Funny you mention this. The significant other has never tried this, and had never even heard of it. I showed her the beer can chicken rack sold at Home Depot just 2 days ago. Can you post up a recipe for beer can chicken?


----------



## Chris

I brined it in various herb and seasoning. Onion garlic majorim cumin coriander pepper and mustard seed, salt and water for a few hours. Made a wet rub with olive oil and sage, oregano thyme salt and pepper and Rosemary. Pull off at 150 degrees. Best damn chicken you will ever have.


----------



## havasu

Dammit, you made me salivate!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I have better results not using a can in the holder, just allow the hot air to circulate into the cavity, helps for better heat distribution on the bird. I think it makes for a juicer result. Place an aluminum pan under the bird to keep the bottom from getting more heat than the breast and wings.


----------



## Chris

I just threw a fatty on the smoker.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I just threw a fatty on the smoker.



Oh, never mind, I was going to say something inappropriate.


----------



## havasu

LOL, I also read that and had a few choice words which are better off being left unsaid. 

Just got the beer can holder at Home Depot, picked up a nice fat chicken, and bought a chicken rub to give it a nice coating.


----------



## Chris

You're doing it wrong. You don't buy a rub. 

Make sure you brine that thing even if it is just in some salt and sugar water for an hour or more.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rubs like beer Chris, home mades best, store bought gets you through in a pinch. Baby steps for Havasu.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu, you only bought one....


----------



## Chris

I've never tried on if those beer can holders. I just shove a beer can in the chickens *** and cook it up


----------



## havasu

Yep, baby steps for sure. It turned out fantastic, but I can see how the brine would make it better. Cindy said it was better than she has ever had, so I did get some points.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, what's ya cookin tonite Mark?


----------



## havasu

Hell, I don't know. We've been arguing all afternoon when I was trying to stain the patio ceiling, and spilled stain everywhere.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> and spilled stain everywhere.



There have these things called drop cloths, you may want to look into them...


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I also got stain on the 10' x 12' drop cloth as well. 

You see, I began by ragging on the finish. Since it is new rough sawn 1" x 6" shiplap wood, the cloth snagged everything. I then went to a 2" brush. I dipped it and the stain went right down my arm into my armpit. I then went to a 4" brush, and same thing, it just ran down my arm, belly and legs. I then decided to get smart. I put 2 quarts of stain into a brand new Thompson sprayer. I tighten the flow to just a small flow, and went to town. I got about 2 square feet into it, and the sprayer took on a life if its own, and started spraying everywhere. I pulled my finger off the trigger and set it down to wipe off the excess, only to discover that the trigger locked on and I had stain everywhere, including inside the screens of my Milgard windows! I frantically began to wipe the stain off the floor at about the same time that the 2 square feet of stain collected in the center, and started dripping into my hair, by back, and even the crack of my arse. Well, I just about had enough of this stain crap. I poured the two cans of stain back into their original cans, threw the Thompson sprayer the 2 brushes, the 3 stained rags, and my shoes into the center of this now destroyed 10' x 12', and went inside to take a shower. 

Yeah, quit laughing everyone. Since I went to Costco this morning, I bought some of their chocolate chip cookies. I think this will be dinner tonight!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nothing at all wrong with Costco's cookies.

Foam brush.


----------



## Chris

Blame it on the rough sawn. If it were smooth the rag would have worked.


----------



## zannej

I wish I could remember the name of the store near my sister, but they have the most awesome gingersnaps I've ever had in large tins. I'll have to ask her what the place is again, but right now my phone is dead. Lines got toasted by the thunderstorm earlier.

I was bad and since the power was out and I couldn't cook at home, we got fried chicken with rolls. One of my cats thought she was clever because she managed to reach in and swipe something with her paw-- turned out to be a roll and dropped it into her food bowl. She was all proud of herself until the dog ran up his doggie steps and snatched it away.

I have a feeling I'm going to regret my eating choices in the morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, bringing it back on track...BLT nite tonite.


----------



## zannej

And I just looked back and re-read the whole message from Havasu. Ouch. Sounds like something out of a Marx Bros routine. 

What a nightmare. You deserve the cookies. I hope you were able to get all of that stain off.

Today I discovered that Outback has "alice springs" chicken quesadillas. You get about a full meal's worth for less than $10. So I ordered the appetizer (the quesadillas) instead of a meal. I was so full that I brought some of it home and appeased the mother beast (who would have been angry if I hadn't brought her food).


----------



## Chris

Put my chicken in a brine before work today, gonna grill it up later and make some sweet potatoes and green beans.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pasta at the oldogs house tonight.


----------



## Chris

I am experimenting with healthy recipies, so far the are pretty tasty. I need to take a class on herbs and how to use them.


----------



## havasu

Been painting...too late to cook. Looks like Chili's again tonight.


----------



## zannej

Was planning to go to the Thai place with my friend tomorrow, but his useless sack of crap girlfriend invited her along and I'm not paying for her food and if I pay for his food she'll never let him hear the end of it. So, I'll have to eat something at home before I go.


----------



## zannej

Has anyone heard of or tried dulse? Supposedly it tastes like bacon when fried and has twice the nutritional value of kale.
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/engineered-nutricious-and-delicious-algae-tastes-bacon

I'm wondering if it actually tastes like bacon...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Never heard of it before...try it and let us know what it tastes like.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tri...osoft:en-US:IE-ContextMenu&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## zannej

I've never seen it in my area. My sister might be able to find some where she lives. They have a lot of food options in Albuquerque.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken tacos...yummy, yummy, yummy!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Today is shrimp on the Barbie day, tomorrow I'm trying a spatchcock chicken on the smoker...Man I love weekends...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Today is shrimp on the Barbie day, tomorrow I'm trying a spatchcock chicken on the smoker...Man I love weekends...



Sounds like a good weekend Tom.


----------



## zannej

I found some pre-cooked frozen grilled chicken and have been eating them on butterbread buns with honey mustard and spinach.

I've also been eating precooked beef roast au jus over wild/brown rice mix. Had some steamed vegetable "medley" along with it: snap peas, water chestnuts, carrots, and broccoli.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Getting oh so close. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Last nite shrimp grill was a bust, shrimp sucked, no taste, she fried some zucchini that was to big and tuff, she tried making coos coos...never again...

Tonight I tried the spatchcock chicken...winner, winner chicken dinner. Best chicken I've ever cooked. She made new taters and green beans with butter and garlic. Definitely worthy of a repeat.

Cut the backbone out of the bird, put it in a bag with some Wishbone Italian dressing for a couple hours, hit it with some Mrs. Dash's Chicken Rub, put it on the smoker for a coupe hours at around 275* with some hickory sticks and basted it at the end with some KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce....oh yeah...it was good!


----------



## havasu

Damn, my mouth is watering.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Damn, my mouth is watering.



X2! Sounds delicious.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> X2! Sounds delicious.



Twas, and the best part is leftovers for a chicken sandwich for lunch today.


----------



## zannej

My favorite restaurant (the only Thai restaurant around) might be closing down because of the owner's health problems. I'll be very sad when it happens. She's trying to sell the place, but the economy around here is the pits.

Anyway, I scrambled some eggs for my mother using the induction cooker and they were ready in under 2 minutes. I had to turn the heat down because I hadn't realized that my brother had left it on max heat.

I had a ranch cobb salad for dinner. I need to figure out some more easy recipes that are healthy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going to put a chicken and a bunch of chicken legs on the smoker Monday...


----------



## Chris

I took my pulled pork leftovers and pan fried them in a can of green enchilada sauce and made burritos out of it. 'Twas tasty.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken on a stick that's been marinating in some lemon garlic stuff. Cold beer, classic rock on the garage speakers. ... Life is good today. 

Changed the oil on her Jeep GC, went to Lowe's, Ace Hardware and unfournately Walmart. I'm done for today, I'll change the Fords oil tomorrow. I think I need a Tv in the garage...,,,&#128187;


----------



## Riff_Raff

Pork teriyaki when the wife gets home. She might be eating  by herself. Release needs out before tues.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whole chicken and a dozen chicken legs brining in the cooler, nice quiet morning with a cup of coffee and my best friend sitting on the deck before swmbo wakes up...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Whole chicken and a dozen chicken legs brining in the cooler, nice quiet morning with a cup of coffee and my best friend sitting on the deck before swmbo wakes up...



Sounds like the perfect morning Tom.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Sounds like the perfect morning Tom.



All things come to an end. ... She woke up.....&#128521;


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> all things come to an end. ... She woke up.....&#128521;



lol!!.......


----------



## havasu

Cooked BBQ rib eye, corn on the cob, baked tater, salad, and sour dough bread. Friggin' yum!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shazam the chicken turned out good, full of flavor, moist, nice smokey flavor. Think I'll have to brine all my chickens from now on.


----------



## havasu

Can you give us your brine recipe Tom?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll post it when I get home today.


----------



## Chris

Brine is the most important part of birds.

Simple brine is one gallon water - 3/4 cup salt - 3/4 cup sugar 

You can add whatever spices and seasoning from there to compliment whatever flavor you are going for.


----------



## oldognewtrick

1/2 cup kosher salt
2 TSP paprika
2 TSP granulated garlic
2 TSP dry thyme
2TSP black pepper
1 cup vinegar
1-1/2 gallon cold water to cover the bird, brine 6hrs to overnite.


----------



## havasu

I notice Tom doesn't use the sugar. My other half would rather not have all the sugar, so maybe I should give this a shot when it cools down, because BBQ'ing in 104 heat doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I notice Tom doesn't use the sugar. My other half would rather not have all the sugar, so maybe I should give this a shot when it cools down, because BBQ'ing in 104 heat doesn't sound like a good idea to me.



It was a hit here yesterday, I'll definitely use this recipe again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going to Costco tomorrow night and picking up a brisket for Sunday....I have a brisket rub recipe someone gave me I need to try out.


----------



## havasu

I just ordered a 5 bone, bone in prime rib at Hottinger's Meats. Pretty pricy but mama is having her family over on Sunday, so guess what she wants me to cook?


----------



## oldognewtrick

If mamas happy,everyones happy.


----------



## havasu

abolutely!.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ok, Sunday, you show me yours, I'll show you mine..... Wait, What


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I just ordered a 5 bone, bone in prime rib at Hottinger's Meats. Pretty pricy but mama is having her family over on Sunday, so guess what she wants me to cook?



Grab me some beer and onion brats please.


----------



## havasu

Just picked up the meat. That huge case containing 20-30 types of sausages and brats made my mouth water. 

The roast cost me $80 for 8 pounds. That should be enough for 10 people, I hope!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Briskets in the fridge downstairs justa waiting for Sunday...


----------



## oldognewtrick

6-1/2 lb brisket on at around 9:00 with an amazing rub. Can't wait. &#128527; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pulled it off at 152* and foiled it with some apple juice and vinegar. Smelled dang good. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Foiled, wrapped in a blanket, relaxing in the cooler. Now, just waiting to slice at dinner time. &#128526;


----------



## havasu

Taking the chill off the prime rib. Will put her in the oven in about 2 hours. 

View attachment 20150920_131107_resized.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks mighty good. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## zannej

I am saving the brine recipe-- wonder if there is a good replacement for black pepper since I'm allergic.

I can't remember if I mentioned it, but I've been eating grilled chicken fillets with swiss cheese, honey mustard, and topped with baby bella mushrooms seasoned with garlic salt and baked with some olive oil in the Nu-Wave.

Probably doesn't sound as good as oldog's and Havasu's recent pics look though. Man, I'm drooling now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

The kids said I hit it out of the park with the brisket. Much thanks to you know who for the rub recipe. Also sauté some sweet onions in beer and grilled some Italian sweet sausage then put them in with the onions for about 45 minutes....MMmmmmm.


----------



## havasu

Well, my meat was a success, according to our 10 guests. It looked so beautiful before carving it, but I forgot the pic. Afterwards, I took a pic of the aftermath. 

View attachment 20150920_175706.jpg


----------



## Chris

You guys are making me hungry. I had crappy Mexican food from a place that didn't take kindly to white folk. They did have the best margarita I have had in some time so that made up for it.


----------



## Chris

I did however make a brisket like oldog yesterday. Even with the same rub.

Am I right oldog that it's gonna be hard to go back to pulled pork after that? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

Havasu, even cut up it looks delicious.

Chris, that is a beautiful brisket.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Man, I just ate and I'm hungry again.


----------



## zannej

Looking at this thread always makes me hungry.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Looking at this thread always makes me hungry.



That's why we're here dear.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> That's why we're here dear.



I discovered that putting the baby bella mushrooms in the steamer bag with the chicken and heating it up was NOT a good idea. For some reason it made the mushrooms taste disgusting. But putting a little butter on the plate and mushrooms over it and nuking it in the microwave was ok.

On the bright side, since I cut down on sugar and carbs, I've lost over 20lbs. I'm now under 200lbs again.


----------



## Chris

Put a butt and a brisket on the smoker last night at 6pm. They will be done in a few hours.

I learned I like cooking them overnight and letting them rest longer than pushing it to be done on time. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I put an 8 lb butt on this morning around 10:30. Cooking it for dinner tomorrow. Tomorrow morning I'm going to a memorial for a hunting friend and they are scattering his ashes so there's no time for cooking tomorrow. I'll pull the pork, put it in plastic bags and reheat tomorrow. I think it's better next day anyway. 

Man I love firing up the smoker.


----------



## Chris

I can't wait to build a new one that is more efficient. Just can't decide on a small trailer rig or permanent in my yard.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I can't wait to build a new one that is more efficient. Just can't decide on a small trailer rig or permanent in my yard.



I vote both, so I can borrow the mobile one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I can't wait to build a new one that is more efficient. Just can't decide on a small trailer rig or permanent in my yard.



Put mine on wheels so I could toss it on a trailer if I ever need to or it's handy to roll around if we need to move it...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Splurged and picked up a 8 lb prime rib at Costco. Just put it on the smoker for some love with some hickory and cherry. Temptation is great to peek, but lookin ain't cookin. Now we wait.....&#55357;&#56884; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

_Lookin ain't cookin!_ 

I'm saving that one between my ears.


----------



## oldognewtrick

130, now to rest for 30 minutes. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

I pull mine out at 118 degrees for medium rare. How did it turn out Tom?


----------



## Chris

Pulled my prime rib at 120 and it could have been pulled earlier. Everyone loved it but me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turned out amazing. Perfect med-rare, and we have leftovers.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

That looks great. I'm wondering if being on a smoker is different that sitting in an oven?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Had a great smoky flavor to it.


----------



## zannej

That looks delicious! We didn't cook this year. I had a bacon egg and cheese breakfast bowl. :/

I think I'll pick up a spiral ham to cook in the Nuwave though. We'll have to put the extender ring on so it doesn't overcook the very top part-- or find a way to flip it over partway through cooking.


----------



## Rusty

Eating pizza.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sliced up the leftovers for sandwiches.


----------



## havasu

Just had leftover turkey and all the fixin's. That was about the extent of my turkey cravings for a year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Try smoking a turkey.


----------



## Chris

Spaghetti squash with turkey meatballs and vodka sauce.


----------



## havasu

Went to Pieology for the first time tonight. Took it home and paired it with a nice Merlot!


----------



## odorf

bacon,spinach, pepper jack quiche for me tonight


----------



## Chris

Coffee for breakfast today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Coffee for breakfast today.



Same here, loving our new Keurig.


----------



## Rusty

Coffee and donuts. Live two blocks from a donut shop. Besides, grandkids are here and wanted donuts.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grandkids just left here, was within inches of getting the vodka bottle out...


----------



## Chris

Want my Kuerig? I gave it up a few months back. It's a nice one too. I like a large cup of strong coffee. It can't produce that.


----------



## havasu

I put the turkey carcass into a pot with a gallon of chicken broth. Added an onion, a cup of carrots, a cup of celery, and 1 cup of stuffing. Added 1/2 teaspoon black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon of thyme, 1/2 teaspoon of chicken seasoning, and two bay leaves. After an hour, I pulled the bones out of the pot, and added 2 cups of turkey pieces, one cup of peas, and a large bag of extra wide noodles. Let it simmer for 15 minutes and yowza, that was good stuff. 

What the hell an I gunna do with the remaining couple of gallons?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Want my Kuerig? I gave it up a few months back. It's a nice one too. I like a large cup of strong coffee. It can't produce that.



Mine only brews 10oz cups, but it's the best coffee I've had anywhere in years. It has a strong brew selector and I like having choices in brews that swmbo doesn't like. Sorry you don't like yours, I love mine. I got an ORCA coffee cup for Christmas from one of the kids and it takes 2 brews to fill it up...something else I'm liking a lot is my new cup.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I put the turkey carcass into a pot with a gallon of chicken broth. Added an onion, a cup of carrots, a cup of celery, and 1 cup of stuffing. Added 1/2 teaspoon black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon of thyme, 1/2 teaspoon of chicken seasoning, and two bay leaves. After an hour, I pulled the bones out of the pot, and added 2 cups of turkey pieces, one cup of peas, and a large bag of extra wide noodles. Let it simmer for 15 minutes and yowza, that was good stuff.
> 
> What the hell an I gunna do with the remaining couple of gallons?



You will make someone a good wife some day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> You will make someone a good wife some day.



Sounds like he already did.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Mine only brews 10oz cups, but it's the best coffee I've had anywhere in years. It has a strong brew selector and I like having choices in brews that swmbo doesn't like. Sorry you don't like yours, I love mine. I got an ORCA coffee cup for Christmas from one of the kids and it takes 2 brews to fill it up...something else I'm liking a lot is my new cup.



I loved mine at first. They do make good coffee but the good coffee costs good money and I am cheap. I couldn't justify paying coffee shop prices for coffee at home. I started using that plastic cup thing that I could fill with my coffee and that is when I decided it wasn't for me. Figured if I am filling that stupid little cup twice to make a cup of coffee than why do t I just go back to my old coffee maker? I love my old coffee maker.


----------



## odorf

i have my grand pas old coffee percolator pot,,heavy,aluminum with a basket inside
makes great coffee.


----------



## zannej

We haven't used our coffee maker in ages. Nobody here really drinks coffee. I drink decaffeinated tea though.

I'm seriously thinking of calling Pizza Hut and getting their alfredo pasta with mushrooms added. We get a discount because my brother works there and he adds the mushrooms for us. But, we're going to have to have him bring it home when he gets off work or have a friend pick us up and take us in to get it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, FedEx brought my new burners, heat tents, cross over tubes and I have a new grill on the inside. Back in the grill business. Now I need to source some apple, cherry and some hickory splits for the smoker..


----------



## zannej

Too bad you're not in my area. I have a hickory tree. If it didn't die yet, I have an apple tree too.

I'd love to see pics of your new setup.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Picked up some  country style ribs for Sunday, the kids and grandkids are coming over. Got some Hickoty and Pecan splits today. Maybe see if I can find a whole chicken to toss on tomorrow. Or maybe try some of these . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

That picture is plain creepy.

I pan fried a filet last night. Turned out better than the 50 dollar steak I had last week. Melted in my mouth. That was one of my first times pan cooking a steak. There is to much snow on my back deck to want to dig out the BBQ.


----------



## oldognewtrick

How's the progress coming on the new smoker Chris?


----------



## Chris

I wouldn't call it progress. It's behind a few other projects.


----------



## oldognewtrick

28° out got the smoker fired up. Put some country style spareribs on and kids are coming over for dinner tonight. Smokers running about 275, we're on cruise control . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Purchased a rotisserie for my BBQ yesterday. Today, I'm slow cooking a rolled sirloin roast, low and slow, with mesquite wood chips. I will post pics and let you know how it comes out. Also got a veggie grilling basket, so instead of losing half the veggies into the fire, they will be in a cool cage so I can shake and flip them until cooked. 

Lastly, bought a wireless thermometer for the meat. It says "wireless" on all 4 sides of the box, but I call BS. You used the wired sensor into a wired temp gauge, and this is broadcast to a wireless meter some 300' away. What a waste of money. That will be going back to Lowe's tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, I don't have a rotisserie but I use my wireless thermometer every time I cook. I love it. Put your meat on and go sit in ghe house and wait for the buzzer. It's important to cook to temp not time when cooking outdoors and I really like being able to monitor the cook from far away. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## havasu

I agree Tom. I already have a wired to wireless thermometer, which I use when the prime rib is cooking in the oven. But the whole reason for purchasing this "wireless" unit was so I could place the meat on the spit, but still be able to watch the temperature while watching the football games. Hell, the way this is, it will rotate 2-3 times before all the wire will be wound around the fire. 

Do you know if they even offer a true wireless temperature probe? If not, I'd like to design it and make millions!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've never seen one that doesn't have a probe and a wire to a transmitter. Sounds like mother of invention kinda thing waiting to happen.


----------



## havasu

I thought not. Boy, I sure wish I was the inventive type.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Found this one.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012RPJ2E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## havasu

Yeah, looks like that would work. I read some of the comments and some say it is too complicated to work. Hmmm, I just may have to get this and prove or disprove the complication part.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Or you can use my method, just get them hungry enough that anything tastes good. &#128521;


----------



## havasu

Cooking  low and slow 

View attachment 20160110_144653.jpg


----------



## zannej

That's a nice setup, havasu!

Nice shoes, btw. They look comfy.

I'm trying to figure out where we should eat IF we go to Houston either tomorrow or Tuesday. Leaning toward Tuesday if the vehicle we want is still there. It will be my brother's day off so I won't need to worry about him catching a ride with co-workers instead of having me drive him.


----------



## Rusty

Havasu, how do you get everything to sit sideways and not fall over?


----------



## zannej

Rusty said:


> Havasu, how do you get everything to sit sideways and not fall over?



LOL! This any better?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Havasu, how do you get everything to sit sideways and not fall over?



Chris taught him how to take pics.


----------



## havasu

I thought it was maybe a few too many Coors Lights? 

Actually, if you use a smartphone to take pics, make sure you shoot the pic horizontally using the wide portion of the camera.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I thought it was maybe a few too many Coors Lights?
> 
> Actually, if you use a smartphone to take pics, make sure you shoot the pic horizontally using the wide portion of the camera.



I shoot mine from every direction and they are still sideways.


----------



## havasu

Speaking of pics, how come no pics of the snow, or pics of what you are cooking? Are you still in Big Bear?


----------



## Chris

Well on my phone you get one pic per post. Don't know why the site hates me. 

View attachment Chris.jpg


----------



## Chris

I love sideways pics. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Found my deer. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nice pics. Lots of snow. What are the kids doing up there?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Where's the pics of the snow bunnies at the ski lodge.....


----------



## zannej

Saw this on Facebook





Meanwhile, we got some dutch chocolate Blue Belle ice cream. Got some ice cream cones-- chocolate syrup poured in the bottom of the cone, ice cream crammed down into the cone to the top, more syrup, a scoop on top, and then another drizzle of syrup. It was good.

My brother also made his version of onigiri (sans seaweed). He made a green Thai curry with potatoes and chicken that he stuffed inside. Some of his coworkers liked it. I'm allergic to the curry so I couldn't eat them. I think he's going to make some with tunafish next.


----------



## zannej

I put four scoops of Blue Belle dutch chocolate ice cream in a bowl along with four Tollhouse chocolate chip mini cookie dough squares. I poured Hershey's chocolate syrup over the top, mashed it all together, and stuffed my face.


----------



## odorf

this sounds weird,  but is very good.

night before last I made some garlic butter to go with dinner.

The next morning I was making pancakes,  3 stack.

I buttered the first cake,  but the 2nd one I poured the garlic butter on it

then puttered the 3rd cake

topped them off with apple butter


Ok,  I am all in here, this either is good or is trash can bound,

MMMMMM,,,the apple butter and garlic work together,  this is good!!!


----------



## Rusty

My wife made chili from scratch. No store bought seasoning packets.


----------



## havasu

I had a cheeseburger at our local Mexican food joint last night. The waiter looked stumped and I told him I was tired of his food and only go there to visit with friends.


BTW, the burger was great!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I just don't see me getting tired of Mexican food, thats why they serve margaritas.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I had a cheeseburger at our local Mexican food joint last night. The waiter looked stumped and I told him I was tired of his food and only go there to visit with friends.
> 
> 
> BTW, the burger was great!



Our local Mexican place has cheeseburgers, hot dogs and fries for the kids.


----------



## zannej

Went to Texas Roadhouse again. Steaks, steamed broccoli, short ribs, and fries. I saved my sweet potato for Mom. My friend left some fat and meat on the bone of his steak so I brought it home for the dog. I like the rolls they have there-- although I would love it if they had the bread that Outback serves-- and Outback has better steamed veggies. I just wish Outback's steaks were as good as the ones at TR.


----------



## odorf

I picked a 6 pound pork shoulder and a pound of bacon tips/fat

going o try out my new grinder,  make some cajon sausage


----------



## Rusty

Wen tover to my daughter's place. Her boyfriend fixed chicken, steak, salad and some Mexican dishes that were good, but I don't know what they are called.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Swmbo put a big pot of chicken soup on this morning. French bread, fire in the fire place and its going down into the teens tonight. &#10052;


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Swmbo put a big pot of chicken soup on this morning. French bread, fire in the fire place and its going down into the teens tonight. &#10052;



Supposed to hit 5 here tonight.


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> I picked a 6 pound pork shoulder and a pound of bacon tips/fat
> 
> going o try out my new grinder,  make some cajon sausage



Do you ever use file (pronounced fee-lay) in your cajun food? I think we have some home-made stuff. It's basically dried sassafras leaves ground into a powder. We had a bunch of sassafras around and I harvested the leaves on a full moon in August (for some reason its supposed to be done then). I need to figure out where it got stored.

A friend just told me there is a place up in Alexandria that sells boudin balls with mozzarella cheese in the middle. The boudin balls we get in town are very good, and they put melted cheese on top for some extra cents, but I bet they would be nicer with cheese in the middle.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Supposed to hit 5 here tonight.



We only.hit 11last night. Taking the wife and grandkids to watch the hockey team practice at noon today.


----------



## odorf

zannej said:


> Do you ever use file (pronounced fee-lay) in your cajun food? I think we have some home-made stuff. It's basically dried sassafras leaves ground into a powder. We had a bunch of sassafras around and I harvested the leaves on a full moon in August (for some reason its supposed to be done then). I need to figure out where it got stored.
> 
> A friend just told me there is a place up in Alexandria that sells boudin balls with mozzarella cheese in the middle. The boudin balls we get in town are very good, and they put melted cheese on top for some extra cents, but I bet they would be nicer with cheese in the middle.



no file, using  blk pepper,red pepper,cayenne,hot hungarian paprika, paprika,mustard seed,bay leaf,garlic,corrander,tyme,onion seed, garlic.  lots of garlic


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> no file, using  blk pepper,red pepper,cayenne,hot hungarian paprika, paprika,mustard seed,bay leaf,garlic,corrander,tyme,onion seed, garlic.  lots of garlic



Awesome! I wish I could have the pepper, but my allergies say "hell no" to that.
I like the Hungarian sweet paprika. My great great grandmother was Hungarian. Which reminds me, we haven't had paprikash soup in ages.


----------



## Chris

I had a ham breakfast burrito today, it was good.


----------



## Rusty

Scrambled eggs, sausage, hashbrowns, biscuit, sausage gravy and coffee.


----------



## odorf

not this morning, saw this on the roach coach
breakfast sammich
2, slices texas toast, french toast
2, eggs
2 pcs cheese
2 sausage pattys
4 pcs bacon

saw a guy eat one and get fired for sleeping an hour later


----------



## zannej

Take out the sausage and that sounds pretty good. Mmm.. bacon.


----------



## havasu

I went to the heart doctor who said I needed to lose weight. Yeah, I've heard that before. He asked if I liked bacon and I obviously said "hell yeah!" He recommended I do the Atkins Diet and says he lost alot of weight on it. Seems funny hearing this from a guy who specializes heart health.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I went to the heart doctor who said I needed to lose weight. Yeah, I've heard that before. He asked if I liked bacon and I obviously said "hell yeah!" He recommended I do the Atkins Diet and says he lost alot of weight on it. Seems funny hearing this from a guy who specializes heart health.



I roofed a heart surgeons house a couple years ago and he said he lost 80 lbs on the Atkins diet. He told me the first plan they published is the best one to follow. I see him every so often and he's maintained for about 10 years now.


----------



## havasu

I guess my problem is that I love carbs. Breads are my weakness.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I guess my problem is that I love carbs. Breads are my weakness.



Mine too. I like all things that aren't good for me.....especially redheads...


----------



## zannej

Also, keep in mind that the Atkins diet can have some negative side effects. As the weight is lost, toxins are released into the body. My father went on Atkins and he actually lost muscle and started to get sick.

I absolutely love carbs so cutting them out completely was a no go for me. However, cutting back on them a bit helps. Never do things in extremes. 

For me, mostly cutting back on the sugared foods helped me lose some weight. I wish I'd kept it up. The whole FU from the new year sort of messed up the routine I started. I binged on ice cream to make myself feel better. I've been trying to cut back on the sweets though.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, my son in laws 30th birthday is this weekend and I have 3 racks of baby backs I'm tossing on the stick burner Saturday. Might have to put a dozen drum sticks on also. Weathers suppose to be in the 50's and the beer fridge is full. Don't get much better for a weekend.


----------



## Chris

I'm leaving Thursday with my camper to the desert for the weekend. Going to watch the king of the hammers race.


----------



## oldognewtrick

That should be a fun (drunken) weekend...


----------



## zannej

I'm going to have to take my mother up to Hertz to find out why those a-holes were trying to charge our credit card even more for the rental that was totaled. It should be covered by my insurance company and they should get reimbursed by the other driver's insurance. We got the "fraud alert" from the credit card company when Hertz was trying to collect more money and Mom is disputing it and saying we don't owe them anything. We were told we had to go talk to Hertz and the insurance company to sort it out. I still think the other driver's insurance should pay for the days we had paid in advance for the vehicle that we didn't get use of it.
If the Hertz people had not been jerks about the situation, I would have more sympathy for them.

Since the Thai restaurant was sold to some people we don't know, I won't be able to get my usual food anymore. Guess that leaves Golden Corral, IHOP, and Texas Roadhouse as the options.

We ate at IHOP on the way back from Houston last time and Mom got some pancakes to go. She wanted to eat some in the car but had no flatware so she used my retractable metal back scratcher as a fork. I got a little travel flatware kit thingy for the next trip.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ok, lil buddies, see ya in a couple hours. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Y'all shoulda been here is all I can say. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## odorf

ah...................


----------



## Chris

That looks good. My stomach is a little tore up from three days of drinking, eating and partying. It will feel good to go back to work and relax a little. Had a great time at the race and watched a bunch of idiots ruin their vehicles in the after hours, it really is a great spectator sport. Been drinking those hard rootbeers, they sure are tasty.

Maybe I will fire up the smoker this week. I need to practice with ribs. I've only made them a couple times.


----------



## zannej

Oh man, those look sooo good. I wish there were teleporters in existence so food could be teleported to me.

Ate at a restaurant called Hanas where they have hibachis set up and the cooks prepare the food in front of people and do juggling acts and stuff. Our cook wasn't feeling well so he didn't do the bit where he catches the egg on top of his hat and one in his pocket, but he juggled an egg on the spatula for a few minutes. It's supposed to be a Japanese place but the employees all seem to be of Chinese descent.

I had chocolate cake with buttercream frosting from Samsclub for my brother's birthday yesterday. The cake was ok but their frosting has an unpleasant taste from the food coloring. I like my mother's home-made chocolate buttercream frosting much better. Too bad she doesn't cook anymore.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zanne, cook tells me he doesn't feel well and he'd be talking to my back as I walked out the door.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Zanne, cook tells me he doesn't feel well and he'd be talking to my back as I walked out the door.



Oh, he didn't say he didn't feel well, but it was obvious from looking at him that he was tired and not feeling in top shape. I've seen him working before and he was much more energetic in the past. He didn't seem like he was going to throw up or anything like that.

Meanwhile, I discovered that Pizza Hut makes dessert pizzas. Apple pie pizza! There was some left on the buffet when they closed it so my bro snagged some pieces for free to bring home.

His boss has actually been following proper instructions on the food prep the last few days because he heard there were inspectors checking and they busted some of the other Pizza Huts in other towns for not doing things properly.

When they put the sauce and stuff on the pizzas, they are supposed to put a metal ring on the dough to make sure they get the stuff spread properly. The boss never uses the ring, so my brother was surprised to see him actually using it. So my brother said "Oh, you must really like that pizza" and when the boss looked at him questioningly he said "because you put a ring on it." His boss also likes to water down the sauces and not mix them properly so they are watery as hell. He told my brother to add more water because he somehow thinks it will save him money to do that. My brother flat out told him "No" and then mixed the proper ratio. Customers prefer the way my brother makes the sauces instead.


----------



## odorf

can you get your brother to make you a speciality pizza ?
   use a rotisserie chicken  and bbq sauce  or brisket which ever you have


----------



## zannej

That sounds good. I don't know what sort of chicken they have for the pizzas. I usually just get double mushrooms. He does put mushrooms in the alfreda for me though.


----------



## havasu

A new restaurant opened up last night near my house. We tried getting in the door last night but it would have been over an hour wait. We tried again today, but earlier at 5:30pm. It is called California Fish Grill. Where else can you find grilled swordfish, including grilled zucchini and french fried for $12.99? A side salad was only $1.75, so I got it to try it. Very fresh food, and being only a mile from the house, I'm sure it will be a regular place for me.


----------



## Chris

Grilled up some Ribeye last night. It was good. Built the treadmill my wife bought so I need to get my fat *** on it and loose a few pounds.


----------



## havasu

Where is the treadmill located? I found out that placement determines whether it will be used or not. Solid floor, a good TV to watch, a door to shut, away from people, loud music. These are my requirements.

To keep in line with this thread, I'm about to have a nice maple bar type of donut that I got for Valentine's Day yesterday. I've lost 5 more pounds so I will be rewarding myself.


----------



## Chris

Bedroom with tv and door.


----------



## havasu

It'll be a nice coat hanger in less than a week! 

Got marinated chicken breasts, fresh green beans, salad and garlic bread on the menu tonight.


----------



## Chris

It already is, I was against buying it because I knew but she wanted it and I like proving things. It's only money right? Can't take it with you.


----------



## zannej

My father once converted an old treadmill in to a rock tumbler for his rock collection. LOL.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> It'll be a nice coat hanger in less than a week!
> 
> Got marinated chicken breasts, fresh green beans, salad and garlic bread on the menu tonight.



Been ten days and only my daughter has used the treadmill and that is because she thinks it is fun to run for 30 seconds.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> It'll be a nice coat hanger in less than a week!
> 
> .



My wife has one with clothes hanging on it.


----------



## havasu

My treadmill is now a racetrack for my 2 year old grandson. It also doubles as a blanket holder for the little woman. I still want it there because as soon as I quit working at the house, I will return to doing my hour long walk on it. (yeah, sure!)


----------



## odorf

you can turn it into a brass tumbler,  rock tumbler.

or, when you get tired of it being in the way. i'll take it. parts parts parts

what I had for dinner
chicken fajitas/  soup

3- frozen chicken breasts,  bake @375 for 40-45 minutes
chop,  1 onion, 1 bell pepper,  5 jalapinos,  add 1 packet mc cormicks mesquite maranade packet
enough water in skillet to cover
bring to simmer, cover with lid
add cubed chicken,  eat as soup or on a tortilla


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've got two spatchcock chickens on the smoker enjoying a lil Hickory and Pecan love, having fresh green beans and butter potatoes, and some Costco Red Velvet cake. Seems I'm leaving something out, oh yeah, just a couple Miller Highlifes. Life is good in Middle Tennessee today. &#128521; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

I actually cooked myself a steak on the Nu-Wave induction cooker last night. I don't know what cut of meat, but it turned out great. This afternoon I had Campbell's split pea soup with ham and bacon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I brined the chickens overnight in a mixture of Kosher Salt, Paprika, dry Thyme, black pepper, garlic salt, vinegar and water. What a difference it makes taking the time to brine poultry. Think I may try a turkey for Thanksgiving, we have always deep fried before.

Spatchcocking is removing the backbone and laying the bird flat, breast side up. Makes for better smoke absorption and even cooking of the dark and white meat.


----------



## odorf

oldognewtrick said:


> I brined the chickens overnight in a mixture of Kosher Salt, Paprika, dry Thyme, black pepper, garlic salt, vinegar and water. What a difference it makes taking the time to brine poultry. Think I may try a turkey for Thanksgiving, we have always deep fried before.
> 
> Spatchcocking is removing the backbone and laying the bird flat, breast side up. Makes for better smoke absorption and even cooking of the dark and white meat.



I did not receive an invite,   my feelings are hurt and my tummy is looking at that badass smoker,  liking it !!!!

your spatchcocking sounds greeeeeeat!!!!

nothing wrong with your rub,  looks good.
try this one if you get a chance.

I reduced the box of salt to a half box,  make my dr happy 

View attachment scan0001.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thanks for the rub recipe, I'll give it a try. No invites, just show up with a 6 pack for the beer fridge. I like that smoker more every time I fire it up. Turned out great for home made.


----------



## havasu

I went to PF Chang's tonight. I spent $50 and left there hungry.


----------



## Chris

Chicken noodle soup since I'm sick.


----------



## Rusty

Nachos Santa Fe, $8 and I couldn't eat it all.


----------



## havasu

Ya know, I have no idea what I had for dinner. As a matter of fact, I just realized that today is Tuesday. WTH happened to Monday?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Ya know, I have no idea what I had for dinner. As a matter of fact, I just realized that today is Tuesday. WTH happened to Monday?



Sure you weren't just dreaming of PFChangs?


----------



## Chris

Had sushi for lunch today with a customer.


----------



## havasu

Thanks Tom. Yeah, PF Chang's last light. I should have realized after remembering getting up to pee 4 times because of all the water I drank to dilute the salt in that horrible food.


----------



## zannej

Wait, it's Tuesday? ****!
I discovered frozen doritos stuffed with nacho cheese. Haven't heated them up and tried them yet though. I had a chicken quesadilla from Taco Bell but they burned the tortilla.

Hoping to eat something different when I go to the U-Pull-It tomorrow to look at more car parts. I should take pictures. That place is awesome. 

Note to self: Avoid PFChangs. Or maybe I might like it since I'm a salt fiend....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Thanks Tom. Yeah, PF Chang's last light. I should have realized after remembering getting up to pee 4 times because of all the water I drank to dilute the salt in that horrible food.



4 times a night, oh, wait... to get up to pee....yep, that's about right...


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> 4 times a night, oh, wait... to get up to pee....yep, that's about right...



I wish I only got up 4 times a night.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, getting up in the middle of the night for anything really sucks. Since this is the cookin thread and not the prostrate thread... 

I went to Rubio's fish tacos tonight and had 4 of them. Damn good stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Went to vote and Swmbo wanted Waffle House, then home and watch the hockey game.


----------



## Chris

I'm not even old and I get up to pee a couple times at night.

I had a few Moscow mules for dinner with some pasta. I'm liking that drink.


----------



## odorf

I made a strawberry honey mead you would like.  very good.


----------



## zannej

I've been searching for a rear driveshaft for my brother's truck so I won't have to keep driving him places. His fell off and shattered the retaining clips. It's apparently the rear part of it and we are having a hell of a time finding the right part.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> I've been searching for a rear driveshaft for my brother's truck so I won't have to keep driving him places. His fell off and shattered the retaining clips. It's apparently the rear part of it and we are having a hell of a time finding the right part.



Try looking on Craigslist for a part out of the same year and model.


----------



## zannej

There are no craigslist listings for my area. I've looked. But I *think* I might have found the part number. just not sure though.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zanne, you have to be close to some fairly large city. Maybe not...


----------



## odorf

search my area,  and other members areas...we have a nice big network here

you find,  i'll pick it up for you.  look jackson ms craigs list


if you use paypal...contact the person...i will make arrangements to meet

i give you a call when there...you pay him via paypal,  while i am with him.  he gets notification via text. immediatly
he is paid,  I dont have to deal with your money.  and he cant rip you off with me standing there looking at him

then you pay shipping to you...I hate shipping...mucks every deal up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odorf

zannej said:


> I've been searching for a rear driveshaft for my brother's truck so I won't have to keep driving him places. His fell off and shattered the retaining clips. It's apparently the rear part of it and we are having a hell of a time finding the right part.





I just realised..   View attachment 3060


View attachment 3061


is this the truck your brother said he could over haul for $200.00 ?

he was RIGHT....hes got you paying for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> I just realised..   View attachment 3060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061
> 
> 
> is this the truck your brother said he could over haul for $200.00 ?
> 
> he was RIGHT....hes got you paying for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yup!

I'd like to say that I only paid for it so I wouldn't have to drive him, but he's my baby brother, so honestly, I probably would've anyway. Hell, if I'd had the $ I would have bought him a better truck to begin with. But, I know he would have done the same for me if he had enough $. 

Our friend told us that the rear of the truck swings/moves too much so there is something else wrong. I said "So, my bro has a twerking truck." LOL.

Meanwhile, I'm debating whether or not to attempt to cook a frozen steak. I read somewhere that you can cook a steak without thawing it, but I need to figure out the best technique.

I also need to learn how to cook fish for Mom during Lent. She doesn't go to church but she still tries to stick to the not eating meet on Fridays thing. We usually get some frozen Tilapia and cook it in steamer bags in the microwave.


----------



## odorf

zannej said:


> Yup!
> 
> I'd like to say that I only paid for it so I wouldn't have to drive him, but he's my baby brother, so honestly, I probably would've anyway. Hell, if I'd had the $ I would have bought him a better truck to begin with. But, I know he would have done the same for me if he had enough $.
> 
> Our friend told us that the rear of the truck swings/moves too much so there is something else wrong. I said "So, my bro has a twerking truck." LOL.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm debating whether or not to attempt to cook a frozen steak. I read somewhere that you can cook a steak without thawing it, but I need to figure out the best technique.
> 
> I also need to learn how to cook fish for Mom during Lent. She doesn't go to church but she still tries to stick to the not eating meet on Fridays thing. We usually get some frozen Tilapia and cook it in steamer bags in the microwave.



Your a good sister,  my sister puts up with my bull**** to
I would do anything for her

cooking fish.

aluminum foil,  some butter, lil garlic,  lemon juice

make a pocket,  put all in the pocket, close the foil up and bake it

or,,but it on a grill, the foil and all...yum yumm


----------



## zannej

Ooh, foil with butter and garlic and placed on the grill was how we used to cook fresh mahi mahi when we were out in Guam. Tasted like chicken. I loved it. I brought some over for a friend and her parents didn't eat seafood at all. Her mother decided to try it and really liked it.

Much better than the crud we got at Red Lobster last night. That place is so overpriced and I felt like I was going to throw up for the first half hour after I ate there. I got the wine and garlic soaked muscles and one of them was rotten. It felt like I bit into some sand in the clams in the clam chowder and I like Campbell's clam chowder better. Food was waaay overpriced and I got the cheap stuff on the menu. The crackers for the soup were stale and so was the bread for the muscles. Even the cookie from the dessert tasted stale. 
If we have to go to TX again for some reason, we're stopping at IHOP to eat instead. LOL. I wish I could remember where we stopped the time before bc the pancakes were nice and moist-- the local ones are always a bit dry.


----------



## Rusty

Had a bag of Bugles and a coke. fine dining.


----------



## havasu

Oh, I had a great meal. We took the ferry to the other side of the lake, got picked up by a friend, and went to Montana's Steakhouse. I had a great cut of prime rib and split a bottle of wine. I now have a 4 hour drive home tomorrow morning.


----------



## zannej

Hope you have a safe drive, havasu.
My brother got a bone-in steak at Texas Roadhouse and part of the steak was medium rare while another part was well done.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Take and bake pizza.....oh joy...


----------



## Rusty

For Zanne.......... 

View attachment 12809754_980596352033400_2723724163011556921_n.jpg


----------



## odorf

Rusty said:


> Had a bag of Bugles and a coke. fine dining.


yes it is rusty,







16oz coke,  2 bags of salted peanuts in the coke

lunch, redneck style


----------



## zannej

I miss coca cola made with real sugar instead of the nasty corn syrup. But I can't have the caffeine so I drink caffeine free tea, water, and milk.

Ooh, those salted peanuts look good. Fun fact: Nuts make you produce Serotonin which can boost your mood. I think I need to get a 50lb sack of 'em and start eating.

My yard used to be a peanut farm at one point.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I love these things.... 

View attachment frito-lay-hot-peanuts-28979.jpg


----------



## odorf

i like anything hot

my personal private stash.. 

View attachment hot sauce 001.jpg


View attachment hot sauce 002.jpg


----------



## Chris

I love anything hot but the last few years everything tears up my stomach. I used to be that guy that would eat the hottest of hot sauce. Still can but I will pay for it for a few days.


----------



## havasu

Time to take some Omeprazole Chris. It'll run you about $4 for a case of them at Costco. 


Went to a friend's house a few days ago. Someone brought over jalapenos, with the seeds removed, that were stuffed with cheese, and wrapped in bacon. The entire mess was baked until they were crispy. Holy crap were they good!


----------



## odorf

havasu said:


> Time to take some Omeprazole Chris. It'll run you about $4 for a case of them at Costco.
> 
> 
> Went to a friend's house a few days ago. Someone brought over jalapenos, with the seeds removed, that were stuffed with cheese, and wrapped in bacon. The entire mess was baked until they were crispy. Holy crap were they good!



called atomic buffalo turds.  really good baked,  better if smoked

try this...green onion, lipton onion soup, cream cheese, mixed and stuffed
       into them peppers...

for your stomach   try eating butter while eating the hot sauce
something about dairy cancils out the heat/acid of the pepper

dip a chip in hot sauce, dip a chip in butter,  etc.


----------



## zannej

My friend's house cooked. :-(
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJkPiDsIvck[/ame]

I'm thinking of figuring out how to bake him something chocolate in the Nu-Wave oven.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wow zanne, what a mess. Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Time to take some Omeprazole Chris. It'll run you about $4 for a case of them at Costco.
> 
> 
> Went to a friend's house a few days ago. Someone brought over jalapenos, with the seeds removed, that were stuffed with cheese, and wrapped in bacon. The entire mess was baked until they were crispy. Holy crap were they good!



Pretty sure it is a gluten thing for me. I got tested a few years ago for Celiacs and it came back positive but I won't believe it so I keep eating wheat. Sometimes I am fine but then I will get a tore up stomach that will last a week or more. If I eat gluten free I feel great. I just can't do it. One because I like beer and bread and pasta and two because I refuse to have a Fad disease.


----------



## havasu

My G/F's daughter has that exact fad disease. We had to go to Sprouts just to find her gluten free tortillas and bread. She curled her nose at the bread and threw it in the trash. 

My spicy enchiladas tore my stomach up all last light so I am in the same boat. What's next... baby food for me?


----------



## Chris

It's funny, I can eat bread no problem but tortillas tear me up. I can have 3-4 beers but any more and I'm jacked for two days. I don't turn my nose up at anything, I just eat it and deal with it later.


----------



## Rusty

For my birthday yesterday, my wife took me out to eat. Burnt ends, baked potato with all the trimmings, BBQ beans and homemade bread.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> For my birthday yesterday, my wife took me out to eat. Burnt ends, baked potato with all the trimmings, BBQ beans and homemade bread.



Sounds like a dang good birthday feast Rusty, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## odorf

First I ever heard of burnt ends.  googled it.  never heard it called that before,   I always called it "tips"

anyway,  sounds like a GREAT birthday diner, 

View attachment happy-birthday.gif


View attachment guncake.jpg


----------



## Chris

Puting a brisket on in the morning. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

I see you are still rubbing it in on us rookies.


----------



## Chris

Come on by and I will teach you. It is quite easy. Or just try it. You need to start with having a smoker.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deep fried some chicken wings and then poured a lil Sweet Baby Says wing sauce on them. Only thing I'd  do different is cook more since there were only a couple for leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

Brisket came out awesome. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Stopped past the Mexican place and took some food to my wife in the hospital.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Stopped past the Mexican place and took some food to my wife in the hospital.



Sorry to hear rusty, prayers sent. Hope all is ok.


----------



## havasu

How is she doing today Rusty?


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> How is she doing today Rusty?



Doing good. Hopes to be out by Wednesday.


----------



## havasu

Good to hear. You almost have enough time to pick up your mess before she returns!


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Good to hear. You almost have enough time to pick up your mess before she returns!



After 33 years she knows the house will be cleaner when she gets home than it was when she left.


----------



## Chris

Tonight I took my left over brisket and made stew, it was good.


----------



## Admin

What I like to do is to start frying up some cabbage and onion, throw in some vinegar, dab of sugar, as it cooks some.  Then add some soy sauce, ginger powder, garlic powder, stir up.   Lay a couple of fillets of fish on it, turn down heat and let cook gently.  Covered helps.   

Stir it all up and eat.  It's yummy.    The vinegar, soy sauce, onion and ginger combine to make a sauce similar to that ginger dipping sauce at a Japenses steak house.


----------



## havasu

Sounds great


----------



## zannej

Admin, sans onions, that sounds delicious!


----------



## Rusty

A lot of people cry when they chop onions. The trick is not to name them or get emotionally involved.


----------



## Chris

Stupid feelings always getting in the way.


----------



## oldognewtrick

We use to get little piglets and feed them out, then take them and get them processed. I wanted to name the first one, swmbo said we're not naming anything we're going to eat. Well, let me tell you little Bernie was delicious. One thing I learned real quick was if a pig doesn't want to load in a trailer, he ain't going to get in the trailer. Farm raised pork doesn't taste anything like all the crap you buy at the grocery store.


----------



## Chris

I agree, i hunt pig and the taste is so different than the watered down no taste crap at the store.


----------



## havasu

Poor bernie!


----------



## Rusty

I hated raising hogs as a kid. Of course, chickens were not much better.


----------



## Chris

What's the problem with hogs? I was thinking of getting a couple for food.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Get a small fenced area. Do you have a low spot that will hold water? They will make their own pond. We started with 25 pounders, found it was easier to get them almost grown and feed them out with corn for a couple weeks. Dang, suddenly I want some whole hog sausage.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> What's the problem with hogs? I was thinking of getting a couple for food.



They can rip up almost any fence and if they get out, they can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Chris

I want hog meat. I have the land and the low spots. Will have to look into fencing but I'm sure with my abilities I can come up with something. Farmer Chris will figure it out.


----------



## Rusty

Don't plant a garden or flowers until you are sure. Could not tell you how many times they tore up ours.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, don't worry about Rusty's pig experience. Them Missouri hogs are direct descendants of them Arkansas razorbacks are know for being mean. Just get a medical MJ card, grow a few plants and feed them some homegrown every day so they mellow out and you'll have some happy piggys. Kinda like the Kobe beef of the pork world. Put some GreatfulDead on the stereo for them and you'll be surprised how calm they'll become...but they will have a craving for Snicker Bars and Cheetos...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Put three racks of ribs on the smoker. What better way to spend the day. More pics later. Y 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Three hours of low and slow with some hickory and pecan splits. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Yum.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Yum.............



Had plenty of leftovers, should have stopped by.


----------



## havasu

Damn that 2800 mile commute.


----------



## zannej

I don't have pictures, but I've been getting decent at cooking hamburgers on the NuWave induction burner.

I get pre-made patties (not frozen), put garlic salt on them, rub the garlic salt in, put them on Max Sear for 45 seconds (well, a little more, but I set timer for that and start it shortly after putting them on). Then I flip them and another 45 seconds. Then I turn it down to Medium High and cook them for a a minute and 20 seconds on each side. I have to make sure to prep the buns ahead of time and then I turn the burner off, put the burgers on the buns, dump any grease from the pan into the trash can, and put the pan near the sink to cool.

They end up being medium rare (which is how I like them). I know it is nothing fantastic or anything, but since I don't cook much, it is progress for me. My mother likes it and has been having me make them for her.


----------



## zannej

I attempted to make potato soup from a mix last night. I followed the directions on the bag, but I think the pot I was using isn't magnetic enough so it was taking longer. My mother actually got up to go check and make adjustments to the heat and such. She's always been the one to make the soup in the past.

It turned out great and I ate a lot of it-- which my stomach did not appreciate later on. LOL.

I'll have to see about getting a better pot for next time.


----------



## Chris

Soup is easy, throw a bunch of crap in water and cook it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> I'll have to see about getting better pot for next time.



You'll just get the munchies and go looking for snicker bars...or Cheetos...


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> You'll just get the munchies and go looking for snicker bars...or Cheetos...



LOL! I've actually never been even slightly tempted to try that stuff. Knowing my luck I would have some rare adverse reaction. I think my neighbor grows it. Fun fact: Louisiana made it legal to use marijuana in 1978 BUT they never legalized possession or distribution of it. But, this is the same state where just a few months ago, one of the legislators proposed a "stripper bill" that stated tried to push through that strippers should not be under 21 years of age, over 28 years of age, nor over 160lbs.


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> LOL! I've actually never been even slightly tempted to try that stuff. Knowing my luck I would have some rare adverse reaction. I think my neighbor grows it. Fun fact: Louisiana made it legal to use marijuana in 1978 BUT they never legalized possession or distribution of it. But, this is the same state where just a few months ago, one of the legislators proposed a "stripper bill" that stated tried to push through that strippers should not be under 21 years of age, over 28 years of age, nor over 160lbs.



You know, I understand where the legislator was going with his thinking, but that is funny.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> LOL! I've actually never been even slightly tempted to try that stuff. Knowing my luck I would have some rare adverse reaction. I think my neighbor grows it. Fun fact: Louisiana made it legal to use marijuana in 1978 BUT they never legalized possession or distribution of it. But, this is the same state where just a few months ago, *one of the legislators proposed a "stripper bill" that stated tried to push through that strippers should not be under 21 years of age, over 28 years of age, nor over 160lbs.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I see no problem with this, makes perfect sense...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Today's her birthday, she wanted ribs, who am I to argue. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

She has good taste.

I had ribs and pulled pork at Golden Corral the other day. It was good. The sweet potatoes were also very good. One of these days I will put ice cream on top of the sweet potatoes.

The steak was a bit meh. The chef was overcooking. What he said was medium was well done. What he said was rare was medium. But, it was still ok and there was other good stuff to eat. I could eat the rolls with honey butter forever.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smoked for 3 hours with hickory and some cherry chunks. Wrapped in foil for an hour and squirted some butter and rubbed a lil brown sugar on them. Then an hour on the gas grill with some KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce. She was happy. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> She has good taste.QUOTE]
> 
> She married me...:Sabrefight:


----------



## Chris

I really need to practice ribs more, I am no good at coking them.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I really need to practice ribs more, I am no good at coking them.



Baby Backs, 3 hrs at 225* over indirect heat, then 1 Hour wrapped in foil, then 1 hour un foiled with some sauce. They are easy.

St. Louis Spares, same as above but longer in foil.

I like to wrap in foil, some don't. Whatever you do, cook to temp. I probe and when they hit 190* they're done.


----------



## Chris

I need to give it a try again.

Last night I made pasta with rice noodles, ground venison, onion, mushroom and tomato and for the sauce it was cream cheese, milk and a teaspoon of sugar with pepper. Made similar to a white sauce, turned out tasty.


----------



## zannej

My elderly friend used to cook ribs in a cast-iron wood stove. I don't know how long it took because we would usually get invited over to eat after they were already started. Also had sweet potatoes and black stew cooked on the wood stove.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Last couple times I cooked ribs, I didn't wrap them. Just added a rub before, cooked till done and sauced the last half hour. Everyone seemed to like them that way. I found a recipe for a Memphis Style Rub that I'm going to try making myself and see how that works for pork and chicken.


----------



## Admin

What is Black Stew?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Admin said:


> What is Black Stew?



Careful what you ask for?


----------



## zannej

I can't remember what was in the black stew anymore. It wasn't the same as gumbo. I'll have to ask my mother later if she remembers.
It might generally go by a different name, but my friends called it that.


----------



## Chris

My temper, thats it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> My temper, thats it.



Take a deep breath and exhale slowly.


----------



## zannej

Black stew had onions, chunks of potato, stew meat (beef), sausage (sometimes), and rue. I think it had salt, pepper, and bay leaves (removed after cooked) as well. So, it's essentially beef stew with rue.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gonna fry up some catfish tomorrow, hush puppies, green beans Mac and cheese, Cole slaw and she's making a root beer pie. Stop on by if y'all are hungry. Oh, and beer


----------



## Rusty

How do you make a root beer pie? Sounds good.


----------



## Chris

I wish I could stop by. I might do some yard work tomorrow. If it cools down otherwise my neighbors can just think I am that messy guy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> How do you make a root beer pie? Sounds good.



It's got graham cracker crust, cool whip, vanilla pudding and root beer and other stuff is all I know. We'll see tonight I guess.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> It's got graham cracker crust, cool whip, vanilla pudding and root beer and other stuff is all I know. We'll see tonight I guess.



That sounds pretty good actually. I love graham cracker crust. Only thing I like better is oreo cookie crust (but that is on chocolate stuff). I like my pumpkin pie with graham cracker crust.


----------



## Chris

Either gonna make some carne asada tonight or chili colorado. Feels like a BBQ and do nothing day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Those are the best kind if days Chris, as long as there's beer....or Gin And Tonics.


----------



## Chris

I have been liking Moscow mules lately.

I have been doing some little stuff outside. I mowed one lawn and swapped out my wye strainer on my well pump to an easier style to clean sediment out of. Now instead of shutting the water down and unscrewing a large cap and washing a filter I just crack a valve for a minute and it cleans itself.

I might swap out a sprinkler valve if I ever feel up to it. It's hot and humid so it's not pleasant out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's a laid back Saturday afternoon. Sitting out on the patio, listening to some classic rock, thinking about if it's a beer or gin day. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rusty

Went to the range. Now loafin". Heard that one of my best customers passed this morning. He had about 50 rentals.


----------



## zannej

Sorry to hear that, Rusty.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty, sorry to hear. Hopefully things will go on as before.

Catfish turned out great. Another sip of beer and I might have a hangover tomorrow. Had a supper time with the kids and grand kids. Basketball, swinging the young'uns in the swings, sitting around and chattin, them are the things that make life worthy livin. Today, life is good.


----------



## Chris

Made chili Colorado yesterday, it turned out great. Trying to figure out what to do today.Wife is leaving for a few hours so it is just me and the kids. To hot to play outside for too long. I am ready for a nap already.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What is Chili Colorado?


----------



## Rusty

We had lasagna made with zucchini instead of pasta, salad and garlic bread.


----------



## zannej

I found some pre-packed pre-washed ready-to-eat broccoli, baby carrots, and cauliflower that could be microwaved and seasoned, but I decided to just eat some of it raw with ranch dressing. That was my dinner.

I was shopping while hungry, but was craving fruit and vegetables instead of sweet stuff.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> What is Chili Colorado?



Chuck steak or really any king of steak cut into 1" chunks and browned, then simmered in chili sauce for an hour or two.

Chili sauce.

Whole dried New Mexico chili pods
whole dried Pasillo Peppers
fresh green bell pepper
whole onion
6 cloves garlic

de-stem and seed chili pods and saok inhot water 20-30 minutes
chop up everything else.
Put all in blender and puree
pour in pan with beef
Add some salt and Cumin and let cook

Serve with rice and beans and tortillas

youcan really use any dried peepers or just chili powder. I do a lot with Ancho chili powder and new mexico chili powder, the new mexico chilis are more mellow and flavorful.

Is also tasty with venison


----------



## Rusty

Went to the truckstop for lunch. Meat loaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans and a roll. $5.79. Cheaper than eating at home and really good.


----------



## Chris

I found out my local airport has great food at a good price


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going to put a big ole chuck roast on the smoker Saturday.


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna go pig hunting and sight in the Sako on Saturday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I love my Sako, been a tack driver since day one. Groups in a dime at a hundred since new. First three shots touched holes. Love that gun. A friend is getting dies and I'm going to start reloading my own. He reloads a lot, his dad shoots cowboy action. So he said he show me how and what to do.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> I love my Sako, been a tack driver since day one. Groups in a dime at a hundred since new. First three shots touched holes. Love that gun. A friend is getting dies and I'm going to start reloading my own. He reloads a lot, his dad shoots cowboy action. So he said he show me how and what to do.



What caliber is yours? I went .300 Win Mag for long distance and then I went .270 on the Nosler for a more short range and smaller critter gun.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Remington 7 mag. Looked at the 270, but went with the 7.


----------



## Chris

No reason you can't get another. Besides they are expensive as all hell.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I want to pick up something else. Don't know what yet.


----------



## Chris

That Nosler is a nice gun.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I can't stretch out that far. Thinking of the Ruger American Rifle in 243 or 270.


----------



## Chris

That would be some good choices. I shouldn't have stretched that far myself.


----------



## Chris

I have a .243, it is a small round. I have gotten one deer but it took a couple shots. To me it is more of a coyote gun


----------



## oldognewtrick

Been using my ar for a coyote varrmit gun. I have a 20" barrel and Nikon 4x10x50 on it.  My thought was that some day the grandkids would want to try shooting. A 243 doesn't have a ton of recoil like the 7 mag does.


----------



## Chris

>243 is a perfect beginner shooting or deer rifle. It will get the job done and has virtually no kick. I like mine a lot just don't use it much any more.


----------



## havasu

Since this is a cookin thread, I will add...


I picked about 8 apples this afternoon, peeled them, cut them up, and placed in a pan with lemon juice, sugar, allspice, cinnamon, and nutmeg. I let it cook down and for dessert, I will have a nice chunky type of applesauce.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Since this is a cookin thread, I will add...
> 
> 
> I picked about 8 apples this afternoon, peeled them, cut them up, and placed in a pan with lemon juice, sugar, allspice, cinnamon, and nutmeg. I let it cook down and for dessert, I will have a nice chunky type of applesauce.



Sounds like a good beginning to a pie or cobbler Mark.


----------



## Chris

I made a BBQ chicken pizza for dinner.


----------



## havasu

It tasted great. Mama wanted me to continue with making a pie, but I'm a smart man and understand how that works. I pull out a homemade pie and I will then have the kitchen duties for the rest of my life. 

No way!


----------



## Chris

That is where I went wront, I do 95% of the cooking at my place. Her food is healthier but mine taste better.


----------



## havasu

Same here. Last light she baked a big ol' squash. I asked what else was for dinner and she said, "green beans!"


----------



## Chris

My wife makes killer spaghetti squash with venison.


----------



## zannej

Yesterday my mom was still hungry despite having eaten more than I did at Golden Corral (and I ate so much I thought I was going to upchuck and couldn't even look at food for the next hour without feeling queasy). They were offering free samples of various things at Sam's Club so she was tasting things. She decided she really liked some kind of kale salad and got some. I went to bed early (before 8pm) so I don't know if she was happy with what she brought home. She got avocados again, and I'm pretty sure they will just sit and rot before being consumed (as usual). She buys them and then maybe uses one of them. 

I admit that I sometimes dread when she gets some new stuff that she expects me to cook for her because she's extremely picky and expects better than restaurant quality cooking and service. My brother started deliberately making food worse when he cooked for her so she wouldn't want him to cook anymore.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smoker fired up, a couple of chuck roasts spending some quality time relaxin in some hickory smoke. I love the smell of wood smoke in the morning. Sprinkled them with some spog. ( salt, pepper, onion and garlic)


----------



## oldognewtrick

2 hours in and just pit the temp probe in. Sitting at 130. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> 2 hours in and just pit the temp probe in. Sitting at 130.



That makes me wish I had a teleporter so I could go over there. :drools:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Meant to take some finished pics, but I got side tracked with a friend who stopped by and the kids and grand kids. Turned out awesome. Maybe I just got everyone hungry enough they didn't complain...I don't know...:frig:


----------



## Chris

Got some left over new yorks and potatoes, what should I do with them?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Got some left over new yorks and potatoes, what should I do with them?



Don't share with your nephew.


----------



## Chris

Definitely wont.


----------



## zannej

I tried some of the kale salad and actually don't mind the taste of kale. For some reason, I kept thinking it was going to taste like cilantro (which I really don't like for some reason). It tasted somewhat like cabbage.

Power went out when I was about to make burgers so I went to Pizza Hut. My brother took the order and added the note for extra toppings:


----------



## Chris

Eating dinner at 9:41 can't be good for you.


This comes from the guy who had dinner at 9pm tonight.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Eating dinner at 9:41 can't be good for you.
> 
> 
> This comes from the guy who had dinner at 9pm tonight.



What's dinner? Oh yeah, I had chips and a coke.


----------



## zannej

LOL. It was after 10pm when we finally ate. Takes 15 to 25 minutes to get home depending on the road conditions. I have to drive slower at night because there are no street lights and it isn't easy to see.

We don't eat dinner at a regular time though. It can be anywhere from 5pm to after midnight.


----------



## Chris

Having Tacos at a buddies this evening, made some home made rice and a cobbler.


----------



## Rusty

No idea tonight. My wife and daughter went shopping. I may just grab something before they get back. I have been working around the house all day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Families coming over for a cookout Saturday and I'm gonna toss a brisket on the smoker. I have a  recipe that somebody from Wrangker Board gave me a while back that I'll use for a rub, updates coming Saturday.


----------



## Chris

I have my nephews car at my house, you know the one that he was too busy hanging out with friends to help load on the trailer. It took my shop just a couple hours to fix it and it has been sitting at my house for a couple weeks now, I guess I am too busy to make that phone call to say it's ready to pick up. I am thinking another couple weeks I might find time.


----------



## Rusty

Wife is in class tonight. Too busy to cook. Had a Blizzard from DQ and a bag of chips.


----------



## havasu

I love the Banana Split Blizzard.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I love the Banana Split Blizzard.



Have not tried that, but I will.


----------



## oldognewtrick

A big pot of home made chicken soup, my better half has come down with pneumonia and I'm the caring, dotting husband...:waggingfinger:


----------



## zannej

oldog, sorry to hear about her having pneumonia. That is never good. I hope she appreciates the soup.

I had burgers, potato soup, and tunafish sandwiches the last few days. 

I had a roast beef sandwich from subway the other day, but my mother asked me to get something for her and I set it on the side table. When I came back, the rottweiler (who was in the room for extra care due to her leg problem) had half of it on the floor eating it. The other half was still wrapped up so I was able to eat it, but the meat tasted off. I ended up feeling sick later.


----------



## Rusty

Last time we got a sandwich at Subway, the meatballs were so burnt they were crunchy.


----------



## havasu

Subway sucks. Then again, so does Jared. 

View attachment jared-trying-to-get-into-smaller-pants.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

2 racks of baby backs going on the smoker today. Stop by, bring beer.


----------



## Deckape

havasu said:


> Subway sucks. Then again, so does Jared.


That's Bad Havasu! (but still funny as he!!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

What ya been up to DA?


----------



## zannej

My brother made onigiri with ground pork and some kind of curry sauce for a friend's birthday. I can't eat it, but it smells interesting.

He's made some onigiri with other ingredients before that I liked. I wonder if it would be hard for him to make char siew onigiri... He made tunafish onigiri before and it was good.


----------



## havasu

What language you speaking girl? What the hell is an omnigirl?


----------



## oldognewtrick

https://www.google.com/search?q=oni...:en-US:IE-ContextMenu&ie=&oe=&rlz=&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Deckape

oldognewtrick said:


> What ya been up to DA?


Just rollin' with the flow OD, tryin' to get all the breaker boxes in the Ponderosa moved to one box in the garage. Hope to finish that within the next week or so.
Snow is coming, and my 90 year old electrician said if the ground is white, he isn't coming.
I'm waiting my turn for a heart cath, the sawbones found a 100% blockage in one of my aortic arteries, but he's backed up until Oct 14, I guess people are dying to have him do surgery on them. I don't want to join that crowd!


----------



## Chris

Put five tri tips and two pork shoulders on the smoker tonight. Having a little party for my daughters fourth birthday tomorrow. Went to a buddies and cut down s dead apricot tree today, smells good smoking away.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> What language you speaking girl? What the hell is an omnigirl?



LOL. Japanese. It's rice balls stuffed with various stuff. I wonder how it would taste with the Thai crushed sweet peanuts inside. Or Char Siew (a Chinese sweet pork).

I bought some asparagus to bake in the Nu Wave sometime this week.


----------



## Chris

Making Venison Chili this evening.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Making Venison Chili this evening.



Damn straight I'd like some, thanks!


----------



## Chris

Turned out awesome, used Ancho chili powder instead of regular chili powder and it made all the difference.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, my next door neighbor has a Taco Truck. Every once in a while, if I'm walking the dog about the time he's leaving in the morning, he'll stop and give me some a couple chicken and a couple beef burritos. Some of the best one's I've ever eaten. Yesterday evening when I was walking the dog, Daniel knocked on the door and gave my wife two chickens. Said something about going to California, hope he didn't want me to save them for him cause I tossed them on the smoker this morning. Gave one to my daughter and her family, wife and I dinned on the other. Never look a gift chicken in the mouth...


----------



## Rusty

Helping my daughter move tomorrow. Everything is closed, so will probably nuke something to eat.


----------



## havasu

I'll save you some turkey, turkey!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'll save you some turkey, turkey!



Your kindness is only surpassed by your boyish good looks.....


----------



## havasu

Hey, are you smoking a turkey this year Tom?


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Hey, are you smoking a turkey this year Tom?



When you hold it to your mouth, how do you light the end?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hey, are you smoking a turkey this year Tom?



Yep, picked up some 3'x5' rolling papers. 

Yep, smoking one and deep frying one. Having 14 for dinner and I hope I get some leftovers. Not cooking till Saturday, folks coming from Ohio and my son in laws on shift yesterday and today.


----------



## havasu

I miss going out to Havasu on Thanksgiving. Someone always smoked a turkey. It was great. I'm just cooking my turkey in a cooking bag right now. The smell is awesome. We are also trying a crock pot stuffing for the first time. The recipe was on the side of the stuffing box.


----------



## Rusty

We are having ours Sunday (hopefully) . My daughter should be moved by then.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Why aren't you at the lake Mark, or shouldn't I ask. Ah, hell, I'll ask any way.


----------



## havasu

Great question. I was planning on going and even told my renters that my place was unavailable. Then, my G/F's daughter goes through a divorce and we are stuck entertaining her and the granddaughter. Fortunately, I called my renters and was able to get $500 rent for the next 5 days. It did turn out ok and my wallet is a little happier.


----------



## Flounly40

i like smoked meat.


----------



## Chris

What should I have the wife make for dinner tonight? Now that she is a stay at home mom I want dinner, at least once a week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> What should I have the wife make for dinner tonight? Now that she is a stay at home mom I want dinner, at least once a week.



Bacon, lettuce, tomato sandwichs..


----------



## Chris

That sounds pretty good.


----------



## zannej

I discovered that boxed stuffing mix can be made from the microwave instead of on the stove and I've been cooking it with some chicken stock. It's pretty good. I need to figure out what to serve it with.

I tried the things of Libby's corn in a plastic cup that are supposed to be microwaveable but it started smelling like something was burning when I heated it up and it didn't taste all that great-- needed some seasoning.


----------



## havasu

I believe your wife should bake me a chocolate cake for my birthday Chris. It is not until August but that is what I'm craving right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I believe your wife should bake me a chocolate cake for my birthday Chris. It is not until August but that is what I'm craving right now.



And I want a banana crème pie...My birthdays February,


----------



## Chris

She made cinnamon rolls this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> She made cinnamon rolls this morning.



So, what's for dinner. Me and the Mrs went out for Mexican.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, we are also going for Mexican food tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Don't forget the Margariatas.


----------



## havasu

Hell, I had 2 kids and 2 grandkids there. I need a few whiskey's!


----------



## Flounly40

I made a chicken cordon bleu for the first time.. taste is good so far..


----------



## zannej

Chicken cordon bleu is good. 

I made tunafish with pickles and celery so I can have a bunch of sandwiches for the next couple of days.


----------



## Chris

My wife has been cooking lately since she doesn't work any more. Had chicken rice and broccoli last night. I think she is trying to make me healthier.


----------

